# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الخميس 29 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
‏.
¤ مريخ الفاشر يفجر الأوضاع .. يلجأ ألي القضاء ويستجوب حجازي
‏¤ إلغا مفاجئ لمران المريخ المسائي وإتحاد الكرة بمدني ينفي التآمر علي الأحمر
‏¤ فاروق جبرة يجهز العجب وحماد بكري في بهو الفندق ويكشف أسباب إصراره علي إلغاء المران
‏.
عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
‏.
¤ رغم إشادة أنتوني .. اللاعب يفكر في العودة مجددا لأوروبا
¤ ناديان سعوديان يطاردان الغاني أوكرا
‏¤ المريخ يتهم الأتجاد بالتواطؤ مع الهلال في قضية شيبوب ويستعجل الإستئنافات
‏¤ إلغاء تدريب الأحمر بود مدني بسبب الكهرباء
‏¤ الأرباب يعود برفقة الوالي الأسبوع المقبل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفشل في أداء مرانه المسائي بإستاد مدني وينتقد موقف الاتحاد المحلي  
  
 
فشل المريخ في أداء مرانه المسائي على ملعب إستاد مدني بسبب انشغال  الملعب بمباراة في دوري الثالثة بالمدينة حيث سادت حالة من الغضب الشديد  على الجهاز الفني للمريخ بسبب عدم تمكن الفريق من أداء مرانه الأول  بالجزيرة وسعى مجلس المريخ للتواصل مع اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بمدني لتدارك  الأمر لكن كل الأمور انتهت إلى فشل ذريع ليتم في النهاية إلغاء المران  المسائي للأحمر.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*صور حديثه امس للمعلمين الوالى والارباب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس اتحاد الكرة بمدني ينفي وجود مؤامرة ضد المريخ 
 
 

نفى معتصم عبد السلام رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بمدني أن تكون هناك  مؤامرة استهدفت حرمان المريخ من أداء مرانه الأول في مدني مشيراً إلى أن  اتحاد الكرة طبّق القانون لأنه لا يعقل أن يلغي مباراة رسمية من أجل السماح  بإقامة تمرين ونفى عبد السلام أن يكون قد تجاهل الرد على مكالمات عدد من  منسوبي مجلس المريخ مبيناً أن لديه مشغوليات عديدة تجعله لا يرد على كل  المكالمات الهاتفية وقدم عبد السلام اعتذاره لنادي المريخ وأكد أن ما حدث  كان بسبب ظروف قاهرة ولم يكن يعبّر عن أي استهداف للأحمر.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الصور دى بتعمل للجماعه رجفه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا غياب جمال سالم عن مباراة اهلي شندي



حارس المريخ اليوغندي جمال سالم سيغيب عن لقاء المريخ المقبل امام اهلي شندي في مباراه تعتبر تحدي مصير الابطال بالنسبه للفريقين
ويستضيف المريخ الاهلي شندي يوم الخميس المقبل الموافق 6/10/2016 وغياب جمال نسبه لمشاركه منتخبه في تصفيات افريقيا للمونديال .
ويواجه المنخب اليوغندي في مباراه صعبه تلعب في يوم الجمعه الموافق7/10/2016 امام المنتخب الغاني يحاول من خلالها المنتخب اليوغندي من حظوظه للتاهل للنهائيات.
الجدير بالذكر يعوض الحارس اليوغندي حارس المريخ البديل المعز محجوب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*د.مدثر خيري لإذاعة حواس  لشيبوب عقد احتراف بالمريخ ، الاتحاد تواطأ والمجلس غير مهتم

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تحدث الدكتور مدثر خيري لبرنامج استاد حواس الذي يقدمه الإعلامي ناصر  بابكر بإذاعة حواس fm92.3  وكان محور الحديث حول موضوع شيبوب والذي تحدث  عنه د. مدثر بإستفاضة فقال : المريخ قدم ثلاث شكاوي للإتحاد العام الأولى  ضد اللاعب الذي لم يحترم عقده مع النادي والثانية ضد شبيبة القيروان  والهلال بإعتبارهما طرفا ثالثا والثالثة في عدم صحة مشاركة في مباراة القمة  ولكن الأخير لم يرد الا في الثالثة وكان القرار بالرفض وإستأنفنا القرار  ونحن نطالب لجنة الإستئنافات  وأوضح خيري أن اللاعب شيبوب يربطه عقد احتراف  مع نادي المريخ إذا فسر الأمر بقانون الفيفا الذي يعرّف المحترف بأنه الذي  يوقع عقدا كتابيا مع النادي وينال اموالا أكثر من مصاريفه وهذا مايسمى  بالمحترف في عرف الفيفا لكن هذا العقد غير معترف به محليا وأذيع سرا هنا أن  كل لاعب أجنبي لديه عقدان إحداهما بالنادي وموقع بين اللاعب والنادي وعلى  ورق النادي المروس والآخر في إتحاد الكرة وهو بقيمة مختلفة للتهرب من  الضريبة ولذلك إذا حدث أي إختلاف بين المحترف والنادي فإن العقد الذي يتم  التقاضي بموجبه هو عقد النادي .
وتحدث  خيري عن اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ مؤكدا أنها غير مفوضة رسميا  لمتابعة القضية لأن تفويضها تم شفاهيا وهو غير قانوني وأن الجهة المخول لها  التعامل الرسمي هي الأمانة العامة .
وتطرق كذلك لموضوع الإستئناف الذي تقدموا به للجنة الإستئنافات مشيرا  إلى أنها تأخرت في الفصل فيه وذكر أنه لا يصح تتويج الهلال باللقب الا  بفارق 9 نقاط لأن كسب المريخ المتوقع لنقاط القمة يجعل الفارق 3 نقاط وهو  ما يؤجل الحسم لمباراة قمة الختام .
وردا على سؤال مقدم البرنامج عن رفع الأمر للفيفا قال د. مدثر قمنا برفع  شكوى للفيفا بتاريخ 7/مايو عن طريق الإتحاد ثم أرسلنا ملحق قبل أسبوعين  مؤكدا أن أي ملحق ليس شرطا أن يرسل عبر الإتحاد فقط الأصل هو الملزم .
أيضا تحدث خيري أنهم كلجنة قانونية مسئولين عن متابعة الملف في نظر  جماهير المريخ لذلك كثيرا ما توجه إليهم الأسئلة عن الموقف الآن وهو هنا  لتوضيح أن الأمر بيد مجلس الإدارة وهو لم يولي الأمر الإهتمام اللازم وأنهم  كلجنة لا يمتلكون تفويض مكتوب للقيام بالازم .
ووصف مدثر دفوعاتهم التي قدموها في كل مراحل التقاضي بالقوية والكافية لرد الحقوق إلى أهلها متى ما تم تطبيق القانون.
وواصل قائلا أحب أن أنوه لنقطة مهمة جدا وهي بخصوص الإستفسار الذي  قدمناه مؤخرا وفي حال كسبناه  حكم الفيفا في كل الأحوال لن يمس النقاط بل  سيوقف اللاعب لأربعة أشهر مع الغرامة سيكون حرا بعدها في التوقيع لأي فريق  يختار وكذلك ستطال العقوبة الكاردينال والهلال وشبيبة القيروان للعبهم دور  الطرف الثالث في إنتهاك عقد لاعب مع ناديه .
وأيضا وجه الدكتور مدثر بعدم التفريط في حقوق المريخ في مضيعة قضاياه  بين اللجان والتكاسل في الافتاء فيها .ودعا الي توحد الجميع ووقوفهم بقوة  خلف هذه القضية لان المصلحة العليا يجب أن تكون للمريخ لأن مثل هذه القضايا  تحتاج لمتابعة دقيقة ووقفة صلبة .
وخلال البرنامج تمت عدة مداخلات هاتفية من عدة أعضاء لمجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ على رأسهم الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى الأمين العام لمعرفة رأي المجلس  فاعتذر وأشار الى الإتصال بالفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر كونه رئيس اللجنة  القانونية المنوط بها متابعة الملف والذي أمن بدوره على حديث د. مدثر واصفا  إياه بالمعتمد
وفي مداخلة للأستاذ  مزمل مساعد الرئيس للشئون الاعلامية أوضح أن المجلس  لم يناقش القضية في كل الإجتماعات الأخيرة وأشار لإمكانية التطرق لها في  اجتماع السبت .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للقاء سيد الأتيام عصر اليوم بالجزيرة 
 
 

يؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي عصر اليوم على ملعب إستاد مدني تأهباً  لمواجهة سيد الأتيام عصر غدٍ الجمعة ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز،  وسيحرص الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية  للاعبين والاطمئنان على جاهزيتهم للقاء الغد الذي سيدخله الأحمر بقوة من  أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يؤمّن المركز الثاني الذي يحتله الأحمر  حالياً، ويبدو جبرة حريصاً أكثر على تجهيز بعض اللاعبين من خلال مران اليوم  مثل جمال سالم الذي غاب عن تدريب أمس الأول ورمضان عجب الذي لم يشارك في  أي تمرين منذ مباراة هلال كادوقلي وكذلك حماد بكري الذي شارك في مباراة  مريخ نيالا وكان جبرة أخضع الثلاثي لتمارين خاصة في الفندق مساء أمس بعد  إلغاء المران المسائي للأحمر بمدني مع السماح لهم بالمشاركة في مران اليوم  بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيد الاتيام يختتم اعدادة ويعلن جاهزيتة للمريخ !!

ديربي سبورت : مدني

متابعة : محمد حسن



ادى نادي الاهلي في الثانية من ظهر امس تمرينه الختامي والذي استمر لمدة ساعتين بملعب استاد ودمدني وقد ادى اللاعبون التمرين بروح معنوية عالية مبدين استعدادهم لمواجهة عصر الجمعة امام المريخ العاصمي وقد شمل التدريب على تطبيق الجمل التكتيكية التي رسمها المدرب عمر ملكية والخطة التي سينتهجها الفريق في مباراة الجمعة فيما اختتم التدريب بتقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط شهدت العديد من الاهداف وتألق فيها المحترف كوفي ونادر عطا وفريد .



âک†âک† ملكية : رفعنا شعار الفوز والنقاط كاملة هدفنا ..





تحدث عمر ملكية لديربي سبورت موكدا حرصه على تجاوز المستوى المهزوز الذي قدمة الفريق في المباراة السابقة امام الخرطوم الوطني والظهور بمستوى اخر يشرف نادي سيد الاتيام وجماهيره العريضة مرسلا ندائه عبر الصفحة لجماهير الاهلي بالوقوف خلف الفريق ودعمه حتى يحقق النصر .



âک†âک† وجدي عبود: الثلاث نقاط هدفنا والميدان الفيصل بيننا ..



صرح وجدي عبود صخرة دفاع سيد الاتيام لديربي موكدين بإكتمال جاهزيتهم الفنية والنفسية للمباراة وباقي فقط انتزاع الثلاث نقاط وارجاع لجماهير الاهلي بسمتها وانسائها المباراة السيئة التي قدمها الفريق في مباراة الوطني . ومقدما للجماهير التي دائما ماتقف معهم الحضور والمؤازرة في مباراة الجمعة ..



âک†âک† الدش : ننشد الفوز ونظافة الشباك مسؤليتي ..





افاد حامي عرين سيد الاتيام ابوبكر عامر ( الدش ) عن مباراة الجمعة متمنين التوفيق من الله واحراز الثلاث نقاط كاملة رافعين شعار التحدي لكسب الفرقة المريخية .. موكدا بأن تركيزه ينصب في نظافة شباكه في مباراة الجمعة ..



âک†âک† مصطفى الجعلي : لاكبير على الاهلي .. الاهلي فوق الكل



تحدث مصطفى الجعلي لاعب الفرقة الاهلاوية عن اهمية المباراة وانهم لايهابون فريق المريخ مؤكدين احترامهم للخصم ولكن الاهلي يظل العملاق الذي يهابه الجميع وكلنا جنود له للزود عن اسمه وشعاره حاثا الجمهور كذلك على الوقوف بقوة خلف الفريق .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد يحدد الأول من نوفمبر موعداً للتسجيلات الشتوية 
 
 

قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إقامة فترة التسجيلات الشتوية في  الأول من نوفمبر المقبل وحتى العشرين من نفس الشهر على أن يُختتم الموسم  الحالي بالمباراة النهائية لمسابقة كأس السودان والتي ستقام على ملعب إستاد  مدني في السابع والعشرين من اكتوبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال وأهلي شندي يتنافسان من أجل التعاقد مع الغاني اوكراه نجم المريخ 
 
 

دخل الهلال في مفاوضات مبكرة مع نجم المريخ الغاني اوغستين اوكراه من  أجل التعاقد معه في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة ويسعى الهلال  للاستفادة من انتهاء عقد اللاعب مع المريخ في نوفمبر المقبل من أجل التعاقد  معه وتوجيه ضربة جديدة لنده المريخ في التسجيلات الرئيسية بعد أن كان  الأزرق وجّه ضربة قوية للأحمر في التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية بالتعاقد معه  نجمه الشاب شرف شيبوب عبر كوبري شبيبة القيروان التونسي، وإلى جانب الهلال  يفكر أهلي شندي في التعاقد مع اوكراه حيث يرغب الآرسنال في الاستفادة من  قدرات اللاعب الكبيرة للمشاركة معه في البطولة الأفريقية العام المقبل،  يذكر أن المدرب الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ كان طلب من مجلس  الإدارة بضرورة التجديد للغاني اوكراه في التسجيلات المقبلة مؤكداً أن  اللاعب سيكون من ضمن خياراته الأساسية في الموسم المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل مدني و تحل بفندق امبريال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وصلت ظهر امس الى حاضرة الجزيرة بعثة فريق الكرة الى حاضرة الجزيرة مدني و ذلك لاداء مباراته ضد الاهلي مدني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و كان قطب المريخ عز الدين الجاك الجاك قد تكفل بنفقات بعثة المريخ التي حلت بفندق اميريال و سيؤدي المريخ مرانا مساء اليوم على ملعب ميدنة ودمني تحت اشراف المدرب فاروق جبرة لوضع اللمسات الاخيرة على التشكيلة التي تلعب مباراة الاهلي في الدور الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يهزم مريخ نيالا بثنائية ويواصل مطاردته للآرسنال وهلال التبلدي

حقق  الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على مريخ نيالا بهدفين لهدف عصر اليوم على  ملعب إستاد نيالا عصر اليوم ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل  للخرطوم الوطني معاذ عبد الرحيم وعاطف خالد ولمريخ نيالا  الطيب، بالنتيجة  رفع الخرطوم رصيده إلى 63 نقطة في المركز الخامس متأخراً عن هلال الأبيض  صاحب المركز الرابع بثلاث نقاط وأربع نقاط عن أهلي شندي صاحب المركز الثالث  فيما تجمد رصيد مريخ نيالا في 39 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد-رياضية
عبد-الله-أبو-وائل
 “مورينهو” السودان الأفضل من بين المدربين!!


*  محادثة طويلة جمعتني بالمدرب “محمد الطيب” نهار أمس بسبب ما جاء بهذه  الزاوية تحت عنوان “الماجدي” ترد على “المنظراتي”، تطرقت من خلالها لنتائج  “الطيب” غير المشرفة وهروبه المتكرر من الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها  حينما كانت مهددة بالهبوط.. لكن “الطيب” الذي تحدث معي بأسلوب “مهذب” صحح  لي كثيراً من المعلومات المغلوطة التي كانت سبباً في انتقادي له.. وحتى لا  نظلم الرجل الذي تعامل مع انتقادنا له بصدر رحب فإن المهنية تملي علينا أن  نعطيه حقه بعد أن وفّر لنا كثيراً من المعلومات التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يشكك  فيها، لنقول إن مسيرة “الطيب” التدريبية انطلقت من خارج السودان وتحديداً  بالمملكة العربية السعودية، واستمرت هناك لست وعشرين سنة عمل خلالها مع  كبار المدربين العالميين، وحقق أفضل النتائج واكتسب خبرات لا تقارن بخبرات  أي من مدربينا السودانيين بمن فيهم رئيس لجنة التدريب المركزية ومدرب  منتخبنا الوطني الأول الكابتن “محمد عبد الله مازدا”.
* أما مسيرة  “الطيب” التدريبية التي أعقبت فترة اغترابه بالسعودية، فقد بدأت في العام  (2007) بإشرافه على تدريب الاتحاد مدني (الرومان) الذي غادره وكان حينها  يحتل المركز الخامس ثم أشرف على تدريب الأمل العطبراوي، وكان حينها مهدداً  بالهبوط فنجح في قيادته للمنطقة الدافئة وقاد سيد الأتيام موسم (2007 ـ  2008) لصدارة المنافسة حتى الأسبوع الخامس في غياب الهلال والمريخ وتمت  إقالته ليخلفه “صلاح مشكلة”.
* “مورينهو” السودان قاد الأمل  للكونفدرالية موسم (2009 ـ 2010) وكرر ذات السيناريو في العام (2011) بعد  أن خلف المصري “أحمد ساري” وقد تمت إقالته بقرار من المرحوم “أمير خير  الله” نتيجة لاتهام “الطيب” ببيع إحدى المباريات، وقبل ذلك تولى تدريب  الرابطة كوستي الذي صعد به إلى الممتاز.
* في ذات الموسم الذي شهد إقالة “الطيب” من الأمل نجح في الصعود بمريخ كوستي إلى الممتاز.
*  الموسم الماضي تولى “الطيب” تدريب “ود هاشم سنار”، وقبله قاد “النهضة ربك”  لسنترليق الصعود للممتاز ليكون موجوداً باستمرار في هذه المنافسة.
*  الحقيقة التي يجب أن تقال إن نتائج المدرب “محمد الطيب” خلال ثماني سنوات  بالسودان تؤكد أنه الأفضل من بين كل المدربين السودانيين مقارنة بنتائجهم  خاصة على مستوى “التأهيلي”. وأنه لم يهرب من تدريب أي فريق باعتبار أن  ابتعاده يتم إما بالإقالة أو بالخلافات مع مجالس الإدارات وفقاً لما ورد  على لسانه.
* أمانة القلم تملي علينا أن نبرز نتائج “الطيب” الذي ظل  يعمل في صمت ولولا صراحته التي لا يحبذها الإداريون لكان مدرباً لأحد طرفي  القمة.
* “مورينهو” السودان الأفضل من بين المدربين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 المحترف العربي اضافة للدوري السعودي
والسماسرة يشتلون ليضغطون علي النادي

سوق الانتقالات شغال علي قرش ونص
والسمسرة تمارس كل انواع الشتلات الاعلامية بالضغط علي  ادارة النادي!!!!!
كل واحد يكتب علي هواه من اجل الضغط وتلميع الاخوان والحبااااان !!
بمناسبه السمسرة والمحترفين
ساتناول احصائية بسيطة للمحترفين العرب في الدوري السعودي
ونترك الراي للقارئي الفطن
عشان يعرف يقيم من غير توجيه من اي اعلامي او كاتب راي
الي الاحصائية التي وقعت بين يدينا من احد المواقع الالكترونية
طبعا الاحصائية قبل مباريات كاس ولي العهد لمباريات امس
نشاهد  قلة من  المحترفين العرب في الاندية  السعودية هذا العام رغم أن أفضل  الارقام في الموسم الماضي هم المحترفين العرب حيث يبلغ عدد المحترفين العرب  في الموسم الحالي “2016-2017” 11 محترفاً عربياً وهم:
عمر السومة  “الاهلي جده” ، جهاد الحسين “التعاون بريدة ” ، جهاد الباعور “الوحدة مكة ”  (سوريا) – محود كهرباء “الاتحاد جدة ” ، محمد عبدالشافي “الاهلي جده ” ،  أحمد حمودي الباطن (مصر) – جمال الدين ، محمد بن يطو “الشباب الرياض ”  (الجزائر) – أحمد العكايشي “الاتحاد جده ” (تونس) – سعد الامير “القادسية  الدمام ” (عراقي) – فهد الانصاري “الاتحاد جده ” كويتي.
وبعد أن انتهاء  الجولة الرابعة من دوري جميل يعتبر محترف الاتحاد محمود كهرباء الأبرز حيث  سجل 5 أهداف ويحتل المركز الاول في سلم ترتيب الهدافين  ودا في اربعة جولات  بمعدل هدف في كل مباراة (دي الاضافة ) يليه المهاجم السوري في صفوف الاهلي  عمر السومة المتألق في كل موسم مسجلاً 4 أهداف وعمر الموسم السابق هداف  باكثر من عشرون هدف ( دا البمثل فارق )
فيما يحل في المركز الثاني محترف  الشباب الجزائري محمد بن يطو مسجلاً 3 أهداف وبن يطو من الموسم السابق  بيقدم في (مستوى متميز) ويأتي المحترف المغربي في صفوف نادي التعاون منير  حمداوي المركز الرابع حيث سجل هدفين من أصل 3 مباريات لعبها ويحل في المركز  الاخير محترف الاتحاد التونسي أحمد العكايشي بهدف واحد
أما عن صناعه  الأهداف بلغ إجمالي صناعه الاهداف 4 في أربع جولات ماضي في دوري جميل حيث  صنع لاعب التعاون جهاد الحسين ( جهاد دا في صناعة اللعب غيييير ) ولاعب  الاتحاد محمود كهرباء ولاعب القادسية سعد الأمير ولاعب الاهلي عمر السومة  كلاً منهما صنع هدفاً واحد
لاحظ كهرباء هداف وصناعة لعب
عشان كده قلنا دا محترف اضاااافه .
علماً أن في الموسم الماضي 2015-2016 بلغ عدد المحترفين العرب 20 لاعباً وفي موسم 2015-2014 بلغ عدد المحترفين العرب 24 لاعباً.
طبعا بعد الاحصائية دي نلاحظ اندية جدة تتحصل علي معظم المحترفين العرب وخاصة نادي الاتحاد …..
والملاحظ لنادي الاتحاد هذا العام افضل من المواسم السابقة..
يعني المحترفين العرب عملو فارق واضافة …….
خلاصة الكلام
المريخ يحتاج الي محترفين يعطونا  إضافة ويعملو لينا  فارق …..
قبل كم يوم تكلمنا عن المحترفين العرب
ونعيد الكلام تاني  اليوم للتأكيد علي نجاح التجربة في المملكة ودوري جميل فعلا جميل بالمحترفين …….
نتمنى  من ادارة النادي متمثله في حمال الوالي  العودة الي المدرسة العربية في  الاحتراف ونادي المريخ رائد في تجربة المحترفين العرب والغالبية منهم   نجحوا …..
ومصر حل امثل لحل إشكالية عدم التجنيس والسوق المصري للاحتراف نشط حاليا ونحن نشاهد اكثر من محترف مصري في الدوري الاوربي والعربي  …
بدل البحث عن تجنيس السوق المصري متاح ورخيص
تابعوا الدوري المصري توجد فيه مواهب وتجربة  ايمن سعيد اجمل قصة نجاح لمحترف مصري ….
ليس ترويج او سمسرة لمصر انما حل معضلة التجنيس وكسر احتكار غرب افريقيا للاحتراف في السودان وتقليل بنود الصرف في النادي …..
سعر الجنية المصري ليس كالدولار ووضع البلاد في العملة الصعبة معروف للجميع وماعايز ليه اجتهاد ،،،
دعونا نمد رجولنا قدر لحافنا ونعيش بواقعية ونضيف محترفين يمثلون اضافة وباسعار مناسبة  ،،،،،،
القصة ماكم محترف عندنا
القصة كم محترف ينفع مع نادينا
بس  رجاء  وقت تتفقوا مع محترف الاتفاق يكون بعيد عن الاضواء وفي صمت لانو  تجاربنا الاحترافية المعمول ليها شو وضحه اعلامية فااااااااشلة ….
خلوها كلها بصمت حتى لاتفشل
فليكن موسم تسجيلات من غير ضجيج وكوراك واعمدة صحف ومانشتات ،،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نصف موسم وعندنا محترفين اضافة عدد
وعندنا محترفين لم نشاهد لهم
اجتهاد الا اخر الموسم
السؤال المطروح هل الجهاز الفني الجديد بقيادة فاروق استطاع عمل اضافة للمحترفين ( اوكرا وكوفي)
ام اقتراب التسجيلات حركت الطاقة في دواخل هذا الثنائي لمضاعفة المجهود واظهار المهارات،،،،،
مالجديد في عطاء هذا الثنائي!!!!
وهل الثنائي كان اضافة في البطولة الافريقية !!!
ماهي وظيفة المحترف ولماذا ادفع بالدولار ؟؟؟
عشان اضيف للفريق ام مظاهر واسماء محترفين والسلام!!!!
المحترف ان لم يكن اضافة حقيقة  للفريق  ويساعد الفريق في احلك الاوقات فدعونا نشكر ذلك المحترف ونوفر الدولارات،،،،
النشاط  الاعلامي الحالي وترويج بعض الاسماء واخبار المفاوضات وسرقة لسان المدرب  للاشادة ببعض اسماء المحترفين هي مجرد محاولة الضغط  علي الادارة لبقاء تلك  الاسماء!!!!
لن نوصي الادارة لاننا نعلم جيدا خبرة وذكاء من يقفون علي  راس الهرم الاداري بقيادة الوالي  وعبدالصمد يدركون تمام  ان تلك الحملات  والحيل  والشتل الاعلامي لن تمر عليهم،،،،
القاصي والداني يعرف مشكلة المريخ الحالية
فنشكر من يجتهد ودعونا نترك  الامر للمدرب والادارة
وياريت الفترة القادمة نشاهد كل شخص في مكانه
الاداري  اداري
والصحفي صحفي
والجمهور جمهور
وفلنكون اسود خلف الادارة ضد المصلحجية والسماسرة،،،،،
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
المريخ في ودمدني يحل علي ضيافة اهل الجزيرة الخضراء
حلت البعثة وكان الكرم والحفاوة في مقدمة المستقبلين
وهي غير مستغربة علي اهل مدينة مدني ،،،،
ومريخاب الجزيرة ماشاء الله
عددهم يطمن
والاجمل ان المباراة تصادف الجمعة وكل المدن حول مدني ستتدافع الي مدني لمتابعة المريخ …..
والدعوة موجهه لكل التنظيمات المريخية للسفر وتقديم الدفع المعنوي المطلوب
الجمعة يوم مناسب للسفر والدعم
مباراة  اهلي مدني اهميتها تاتي اولا من ذكريات مبارتنا  العام السابق في نفس الاوقات ،،،،،
وثانيا من اجل حصد النقاط
وثالثا حتى يشاهد المدرب هااااي ويقدم ملاحظاته عن كل المباريات وكشف المغادرة والتسجيلات……
علي المريخاب الابتسامة لانهم في ودمدني ….
ولنا عودة الي لقاء مدني غدا باذن الله …….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
التغريدة  تطرح اراء القروبات وتناقش الشأن المريخي الخالص ومرة مرة بعض المناكفات  او الإثارة لكسر الروتين والشد العصبي،،،،،، نحاول ان نكون عين العاشق  المتيم بحب المريخ ونصلح مايفسده الاخرون …..
برغم كثرة المفسدون لكن سنحاول من اجل بيئة مريخية جاذبه وليست طاردة وخالية من اصحاب المصالح …….
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى…..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراتان من نار مساء اليوم في الدوري الممتاز

تُقام  مساء اليوم مباراتان من نار ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث  تتصارع أربعة فرق من أجل الفوز وتعزيز حظوظها لتفادي شبح الهبوط من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز، المباراة الأولى يستضيفها ملعب إستاد الهلال وتجمع النسور  بالأهلي الخرطوم في مباراة يسعى خلالها الطرفان بقوة من أجل الفوز وتفادي  شبح الهبوط من المسابقة، ويدخل الأهلي المباراة وبرصيده 29 نقطة والفوز على  النسور سيجعله يتقدم أكثر نحو المناطق الدافئة، أما النسور فيحتل المركز  الأخير برصيد 22 نقطة ويبدو في حاجة للفوز في مبارياته الثلاث المتبقية مع  انتظار ما تسفر عنه بقية المواجهات لتأمين بقائه في المسابقة، أما المباراة  الثانية فستقام على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم وتجمع الأمير البحراوي بالنيل  شندي، النيل يدخل المباراة برصيد 29 نقطة وكان حقق الفوز على النسور في  الجولة الماضية بهدف بالخرطوم، وسيكون الفريق في حاجة لأربع نقاط مبارياته  المتبقية لتأمين بقائه بالمسابقة، أما الأمير فيبدو في حاجة للفوز في كل  مبارياته المتبقية حتى يتمكن من تفادي شبح الهبوط والاستمرار ضمن الكبار في  المسابقة الأولى بالسودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرئاسة السودانية تدعم الهلال بمليار جنيه

السودان بدر الدين بخيت

تلقى  نادي الهلال، اليوم الأربعاء، دعمًا ماليًا ضخمًا يقدر بمليار جنيه، من  الرئاسة السودانية، في إطار دعم منشآت النادي الأزرق، والمتمثلة في إضافة  الطابق الثاني للإستاد، وفندق النادي، وحوض السباحة ومنشآت أخرى.

وأشاد  عماد الطيب المحامي، الأمين العام لنادي الهلال، بالدعم الذي قدمه الرئيس  المشير عمر حسن البشير لنادي الهلال، والبالغ مليار جنيه سوداني.

وكشف  الأمين العام، أنه تسلم من القصر الجمهوري، المبلغ المعني لدي لقائه  الفريق طه عثمان مدير مكتب الرئيس ناقلاً إليه تحيات كل جماهير الهلال،  ورئيس وأعضاء مجلس إدارة النادي، وشكرهم وامتنانهم للرئيس لدعمه المتواصل،  وتوجيهاته، واهتمامه بالرياضة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* أتلتيكو مدريد يقهر بايرن ميونيخ ويذيقه الهزيمة الأولى
* انتفاضة برشلونة تحبط مفاجأة مونشنجلادباخ
* والكوت يقود أرسنال للفوز على بازل
* سيلتك يعرقل مانشستر سيتي في مباراة مثيرة
* دينامو كييف يخطف نقطة ثمينة من بشكتاش
* أيندهوفن يسقط في فخ روستوف
* نابولي يتصدر مجموعته برباعية في بنفيكا
* تصحيح مسار الشياطين هدف مورينيو أمام زوريا الأوكراني مساء الْيَوْمَ
* روبن يعترف: أتلتيكو مدريد فريق صعب للغاية
* البلجيكي كاراسكو: هدفي كان بحاجة للحظ
* بيزارو ينضم لمنتخب الأرجنتين لأول مرة
* مدرب الأرجنتين: حلمي هو الفوز بالمونديال
* بيكيه : ارتكبنا أخطاء في الشوط الأول ولكن في الشوط الثاني كنا أفضل منهم ولم نسمح لهم باللعب كثيرًا
* نيمار يقاضي الحكومة البرازيلية متهما إياها بتسريب الإجراء الإداري المتخذ ضده
* قلق بالغ داخل رابطة مدربي البريميرليج بعد إقالة ألاردايس
* كلينسمان يوضح حقيقة مفاوضات تدريب إنجلترا
* تشيلسي يحضر عرضًا جديدًا لمدافع ميلان أليسيو رومانيولي
* الإتحاد الإنجليزي يفاضل بين اثنين لتولى تدريب المنتخب
* روني ربما يغيب عن مواجهة زوريا الأوكراني
* كريستيانو رونالدو: لا أفكر في التدريب.. وسنفوز بدوري الأبطال
* ملياردير تشيلسي يفتح خزائنه للتعاقد مع جريزمان
* بوليسيتش: هدف شورله أمام ريال مدريد رائع
* الرئيس التنفيذي للاتحاد الإنجليزي: تصرف ألاردايس ليس مناسبا
* عموري: لا قيمة لجائزة أفضل لاعب بدون حصد اللقب الآسيوي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 35 :

* النيل شندي (-- : --) اهلي الخرطوم الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: غير متوفّرة

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

• أستانا - كازاخستان (-- : --) يونج بويز - سويسرا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* غابالا - إذربيجان (-- : --) ماينز - ألمانيا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) ستاندر لياج - بلجيكا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* سيلتا فيغو - أسبانيا (-- : --) باناثينايكوس - اليونان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* شالكه 04 - ألمانيا (-- : --) ريد بول سالزبورغ - النمسا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* كراسنودار - روسيا (-- : --) نيس - فرنسا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* سلوفان - التشيك (-- : --) باوك سالونيكا - اليونان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 13

* فيورنتينا - إيطاليا (-- : --) كارباكا اغدام - إذربيجان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* سبارتا براغ - التشيك (-- : --) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* هبوعيل بئر السبع - الكيان الصهيوني (-- : --) ساوثهامتون - إنجلترا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 12

* زيوريخ - سويسرا (-- : --) اوسمانلي سبور - تركيا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* ستيوا بوخارست - رومانيا (-- : --) فياريال - أسبانيا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* جينت - بلجيكا (-- : --) قونيا سبور - تركيا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* فنربخشة - تركيا (-- : --) فينورد روتردام - هولندا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) زوريا لوغانسك - أوكرانيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (-- : --) أبويل نيقوسيا - قبرص الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 13

* سانت إيتيان - فرنسا (-- : --) أندرلخت - بلجيكا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* دوندالك - إيرلندا (-- : --) ماكابي تل أبيب - الكيان الصهيوني الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 12

* زينيت - روسيا (-- : --) آلكمار - هولندا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) استرا جيورجيو - رومانيا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* اوستريا فيينا - النمسا (-- : --) فيكتوريا بلزن - التشيك الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا (-- : --) رابيد فيينا - النمسا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* جينك - بلجيكا (-- : --) ساسولو - إيطاليا الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

................................

â—„الدوري المصري الممتاز - الاسبوع 3 :

* بتروجيت ( -- : --) اسوان الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* طلائع الجيش ( -- : --) الاسماعيلي الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* النصر للتعدين ( -- : --) الزمالك الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 35 :

* مريخ نيالا (1 : 2) الخرطوم الوطني

...............................

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

* آرسنال - إنجلترا (2 : 0) بازل - سويسرا
* رازجراد - بلغاريا (1 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا
* بشكتاش - تركيا (1 : 1) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا
* نابولي - إيطاليا (4 : 2) بنفيكا - البرتغال
* سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (3 : 3) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (1 : 2) برشلونة - أسبانيا
* أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا (1 : 0) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
* روستوف - روسيا (2 : 2) آيندهوفن - هولندا

................................

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا  - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية (4 : 1) سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية

...............................

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الآسيوي - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* جوهور دار التعظيم - ماليزيا (1 : 1) بنغالورو - الهند 

................................

â—„ كأس ولي العهد السعودي للمحترفين -دور ال 16 :

* هجر ( 1 : 0) الفتح 

* الاتحاد ( 1 : 1) القادسية 
فوز الاتحاد بركلات الترجيح 8 / 7

................................

â—„الدوري المصري الممتاز - الاسبوع 3 :

* سموحة ( 3 : 2) طنطا 

* الشرقية ( 0 : 1) المصري

* الاهلي ( 2 : 1) وادي دجلة 

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
لن يشينها حكم أو جادع حجر

×المباراة التي تجمع بين عملاق السودان وعملاق الجزيرة، هي مباراة لها ما بعدها لأن هناك من شوه وقبح ما كان قبلها.
×مدينة ود مدني دون مدن السودان الأخرى بما فيها العاصمة الخرطوم تعتبر هي مدينة الكرة السودانية الأولى عملاً وفكرا.ً
×المواطن في مدني ينشأ على الإبداع والإمتاع، في شتى المجالات، وعلى وجه الخصوص منشط كرة القدم.
×صحيح أن المدينة فقدت بريقها وتوهجها في الوقت الحالي، ولكن يبقى أن الأفكار والمواهب موجودة وحاضرة في المدينة العريقة بكل تأكيد.
×ما حدث من حكام مباراتي الهلال والأهلي هنا في الخرطوم وهناك في مدني، جعل أهل سيد الأتيام يتخوفون من ظلم الحكام ،وعلى وجه الخصوص في المباريات التي يكون طرفاه فريقي القمة.
×فريق الأهلي رغم إخفاقاته في عدد من المباريات مع أندية أقل منه مكانة وقدرة، إلا أنه قدم مباريات ذات مستوىً رفيع وراقٍ أمام المريخ والهلال، في هذا الموسم ولولا التحكيم لكسب نقاط معتبرة من الأزرق.
×الأهلي مدني لو وجد ربع ما تجده الأندية الولائية من دعم مالي ومعنوي وإعلامي مثل هلال الأبيض وكادقلي لفعل العجب.
×هناك ميزة في أهلي مدني لا تتوفر في كل الأندية عدا المريخ والهلال، وهي الثقة بالنفس والاحتفاء بالتاريخ التليد.
×أعني أن الأهلي مدني ليس فريقاً مصنوعاً بمزاج والٍ أو رأسمالي، بل هو نادٍ عريق وقائم على واقع حال وإرادة أجيال، ظلت تتوارثه بفخر وإعزاز على مر الدهور والأزمان.
×الرأي عندي هو أن مباراة غدٍ الجمعة ستكون من أفضل المباريات، لأنها تجمع أهل الأصالة وأهل الجدارة والفن الراقي وكل أنواع المهارات، ولن يشينها بإذن الله تعالي قرار حكم ولا جادع حجر أبدا أبدا.
×على المريخ لاعبين وجهازاً فنياً، أن يعطوا هذه المباراة أكبر أهمية، لأن الفوز فيها يخرس ألسن الشامتين ويقتل طموح الطامعين في تعثر الأحمر بل وخروجه من السباق الأفريقي العظيم.
×ثلاث نقاط من أهلي مدني تحبط الناقمين المترصدين، الذين يريدون خبو النادي الأشهر على المستوى المحلي والدولي.
×لم يعجبهم هبوط المريخ للمركز الثاني بسبب الظروف التي أحاطت به، ويمنون أنفسهم الوضيعة بأن يغيب الزعيم عن المشاركات الأفريقية هذا الموسم، ولن يتحقق لهم فألهم السيئ هذا إلا إذا خسر المريخ متبقي مبارياته ابتداءً من مباراة غدٍ أمام سيد الأتيام.
×على جبرة أن يحك رأسه وينحت فكره ويفكر ملياً ثم يتوشح بثوب الشجاعة في وضع التشكيل المناسب من العناصر الجاهزة القادرة، حتى لا يضطر للتغيير المفاجئ، فتضطرب خططه وتنكشف نواياه ويؤتى من حيث لا يحتسب.
×التشكيل الذي خاض مباراة البحير لا بأس به، ولكنه يحتاج لإضافات محدودة، مثلا إبعاد إبراهيم جعفر المصاب والدفع بوليد في خانة المحور على أن يلعب مازن في الطرف الأيمن في حالة عدم جاهزية رمضان.
×المريخ في مدني لا يحتاج لدعم من عشاقه بالعاصمة، فهناك رابط قوي بين المريخ ومدني منذ عهد بعيد.
×أعظم لاعبي ومدربي وإداريي المريخ من مدني السني، أفلا يكفي مدني فخراً وعزاً أن يكون أبناؤها هم من أهم المساهمين في مسيرة أكبر نادٍ وأفخم فريق؟
×الراحل الكوتش سيد سليم صاحب الإنجازات مع الأحمر الوهاج، من مدني وأهلها ورموزها الرياضية النبيلة.
×أتمنى أن يفطن أهل المريخ لدور هذا الهرم الكبير ويقوموا بتكريمه غدا من داخل الاستاد، كون المريخ يزور مدني لأول مرة عقب رحيله المر.
×الفاضل سانتو وشقيقه الراحل بابكر والراحل صلاح الأمين والراحل سامي عز الدين و حموري الكبير والصغير وقلة والكثيرين الكثيرين.
×نتوقع وقوف جماهير صفوة الجزيرة بقوة خلف الزعيم، ومساندته حتى يتخطى هذه العقبة الكؤود.
× كتب الأخ الرشيد أول من أول أمس عودة مساوي ضروري، وبعد أربعة وعشرين ساعة فقط عاد المخضرم للعشب الأخضر، بعد أن غاب معظم الدورة الثانية، ألم أقل لكم أن الهلال يدار فنيا وإدارياً بعبقرية R.F.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح، نقول لأهل مدني ابتسموا الزعيم بينكم فيا بختكم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
 بين الأمل و ماو والمدعوم (1)

     علاقة الأمل عطبرة والمدعوم شهدت تحسناً كبيراً بعد البمبان و الإصابات  التى حدثت في عطبرة في 2011 عندما استقبل الأمل نادي الأصفار الدولية وكان  وقتها اكمل الامين البرير اتفاقه مع نزار حامد وصالح الأمين للانتقال  للمدفور قبل أن تُلعب المباراة.
    وصلت نتيجة المباراة لرباعية فلم  يتقبل الجمهور العطبراوى النتيجة الثقيلة وظهرت أصوات على المدرجات غاضبة  واجتاح البعض الملعب حتى اضطرت الشرطة لاطلاق البمبان.
    احتفظ لغاية  هذا اليوم بصورة لأب سقط متأثراً بالبمبان وبجانبه طفلة صغيرة ترتدي الأسود  في وسط الملعب ثم صورة أخرى لشرطي وهو يحمل الطفلة بين يديه مهرولاً  لإنقاذها.
    لم يتقبل الجمهور العطبراوي النتيجة في تلك المباراة  وكانت هي الأخيرة لنزار وصالح مع الأمل ضد الفريق الذي سينتقلان إليه بعد  أيام فاشتعلت المدرجات وأشعلت الملعب.
    بعد ذلك وصلت العلاقة بين  الفريقين لدرجة كبيرة من الحميمية والود وصلت لحد أن يحتمى الهلال بالأمل  في الموسم المنصرم فانسحب المدعوم دون أن يكتب خطاب انسحاب واتهم كردنه  وآلته الاعلامية الاتحاد بالفساد واللقيمات.
    لم يستطع الهلال أن  يتعنتر على الاتحاد إلا بعد أن وجد ضالته في الأمل العطبراوي واختبأ من  ورائه معلناً انسحاباً ليس على الورق الرسمي لينقذه مجدي شمس الدين وتمسك  الأمل بموقفه.
    اقام المدعوم مهرجاناً أطلق عليه كاس العدالة وخاض  مباراة ضد الامل داخل المعبرة وحقق المدعوم الفوز وأهدى الكاس للامل  والغريب ان المباراة اقيمت خارج مظلة الاتحاد الأزرق.
    الامل لن يكون  لقمة سائغة للمدعوم ولن يسمح للمدفور ان يواصل الدفرة والدعم على حسابه  وسيظهر الفريق العطبرواى بمستوىً يشرف أهل عطبرة الشرفاء وتاريخهم الناصع  في النضال.
    عطبرة هي محطة الوطن الصغير وستظل هكذا وسيشرف الأمل مدينة الحديد والنار ولن نرى أى تخاذل في الملعب.
     سيكون محمد عبد النبى ماو المدير الفنى للأمل أمام تحدٍّ خاص أمام المدفور  فقبل فترة صرّح ماو بأن الهلال حسم اللقب وشاءت إرادة ربنا أن يلعب الأمل  ضد المدعوم وفي هذه المباراة يمكن لمدرب الامل ماو ان يثبت للجميع هل صدق  في حديثه الذي أطلقه واستسلامه غير المبرر مبكراً ليكون لقمة سائغة.
     لا أعتقد أن أولاد الحديد والنار سيقبلون أن يكونوا (تحلية) يتلذذ بها  المدفور سيد الصفر الدولي في موسم فاسد فاحت منه رائحة التواطؤ من مفاوضات  وابتزاز على حد وصف الرشيد على عمر وحديثه الموجه لمحمد الفاتح حجازي.
     لم يستطع الهلال تحقيق فوز مقنع أو مستحق خلال هذا الموسم فكل مباراة  انتصر فيها المدعوم تلقى فيها دعماً كاملاً من حكام صلاح أو كما قال الرشيد  فان هناك اتصالات تمت مع مدرب.
    ( مكسيم.حسين.مساوي.أطهر.أمبدة.ابوعاقلة.صهيب.ولاء.بشة الصغير.ساسا.شيبولا ثم هناك الصيني.الريدة.الفادني.كابو.الشعلة.شيبوب)
     هذه هي التشكيلة التى وضعها الرجل الثاني في الهلال بدون أن يكون فيها  كاريكا او نزار او الشغيل او بوى او بشه الموصوف بالكعوجة وصاحب الرسائل  الصبيانية.
    اى لاعب في الهلال لا يجد اسمه ضمن التشكيله بعاليه عليه ان يبحث عن نادٍ جديد وبيئة صالحة يتم احترامه فيها.
     أعجبني التصفيق الذي وجده كاريكا من جمهور الهلال لحظة استبداله وهذا يدل  على أن كبار الهلال خط أحمر لكل من تسول له نفسه أن يشطبهم أو يحكم في  مصيرهم.
    جماهير الهلال لن تسمح بشطب مساوي وكاريكا وبشه ونزار والشغيل وبوى والتصفيق الذي وجده كاريكا يوضح ان الجماهير تشد أزر الكبار.
     هل يستطيع فوزى المرضى وطارق أحمد آدم أن يضعوا تشكيلة غير التى يراها  الرشيد لذلك فان مباراة المدعوم المقبلة هي لإثبات الذات لفوزي وطارق  وتاريخهما الكبير في الهلال إما أن تكون هذه هي التشكيلة ويحققا الفوز او  عليهما بتجهيز الكيس.
    بل راسك يامساوي ما تنخدع بدخولك تشكيلة الرشيد.
    اى لاعب في المدعوم تم وصفه بالكعوجة عليه ايضاً ان يبل رأسه.
     في وقت سابق قال الكاردينال ان القروش اللى عندو الحكومة ماعندها وفجأة  استلموا ملياراً من الحكومة لذلك أقترح أن يتم تغيير اسم الجوهرة الزرقاء  طالما أن الدولة دعمت وساهمت بمليار للمدفور نادي الحكومة.
    سؤال برئ : تشكيلة الرشيد هل توضح مشاطيب المدعوم في نهاية الموسم ؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الغاء تدريب المريخ والادارة تصف الخطوة بالمؤامرة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تسبب  خطأ بين ادارة بعثة المريخ و الاتحاد المحلي في الغاء المران الذي كان  مقررا اجرائه امس حيث فشل المريخ في الحصول على موافقة الاتحاد المحلي  بمدني بعد تجاهل معتصم عبد السلام الرد على اتصالات مسئولي المريخ و على  صعيد متصل هاجم المريخ الاتحاد المحلي ووصف الخطوة بالمؤامرة من اجل افشال  تدريب المريخ الذي حضر مبكرا لمدني وكان مدرب المريخ قد مرن اللاعبين حماد  بكري ورمضان عجب على باب الفندق و ذلك من اجل تجهيزهم لمباراة مدني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  تراوري يرفض طلب المريخ باعادة اموال النادي  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
كشف مصدر مقرب لكفرووتر ان ادارة نادي لمريخ مارست ضغوطات رهيبة على اللاعب  تراوري بارجاع بعض الاموال التي حصل عليها في العام الحالي نظير سحب شكوى  النادي عنه فيما رفض اللاعب وطالب المريخ بالمضي حتى نهاية عقده و انه لن  يغادر و سيكون متواجدا بمقر اقامته حتى نهاية الموسم وتشير متابعات الصحسفة  ان اتجاها قد برز بعقد صفقة تبادلية مع احد الاندية نظير التنازل عن حقوق  اللاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادر عطا:فوزنا على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس إلا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
وصف  نجم الاهلي مدني نادر عطا مباراة فريقه غدا ضد المريخ بالصعبة و لكنه عاد  وقال :فوزنا على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس الا و كلنا عزمة و إصرار على الفوز  على المريخ من اجل تحقيق مركز جيد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان نادر عطا  قد قاد فريقه الاهلي مدني لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف  في الموسم السابق في مدينة العيلفون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس أهلي مدني: علاقتنا المميزة مع الوالي لن تشكّل عائقاً أمامنا لتحقيق الفوز على الأحمر غداً 
 
 

ذكر مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله رئيس نادي أهلي مدني فريقه يعي جيداً  أهمية المباراة التي تنتظره غداً أمام المريخ ولذلك حرصوا في مجلس الإدارة  على توفير كل المعينات لفريق الكرة حتى يكون في قمة الجاهزية للقاء المريخ  مبيناً أنهم رصدوا حوافز مالية كبيرة حال نجح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز على  المريخ في لقاء الغد. ونفى مولانا بدر الدين الحديث عن أي تواطؤ أو (بيع)  في مباراة الغد أمام المريخ باعتبار أن الأهلي ليست له مصلحة في المباراة  وأن العلاقة الخاصة التي تربط جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بأهلي مدني  ستجعل الأخير يتساهل في مباراته مع الأحمر غداً وقال مولانا بدر الدين: نعم  السيد جمال الوالي الرياضي المطبوع ظل يدعم الأهلي بالمال ويقف معه كثيراً  ولكننا في نفس الوقت سنلعب من أجل تاريخ النادي الأهلي وسمعته مبيناً أن  سيد الأتيام سبق وأن جرّع المريخ الخسارة في العام الماضي وحريص على تقديم  أفضل ماعنده في مباراة الغد حتى يكرر سيناريو العام الماضي بإلحاق الهزيمة  بالمريخ وإعادته للخرطوم خالي الوفاض. وكشف مولانا بدر الدين أنهم وبرغم  العلاقة المميزة التي تربطهم بجمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الا أنهم  أطلقوا سراح لاعبهم للهلال العام الماضي، وذكر مولانا بدر الدين أنهم ليسوا  وكلاء لأهلي شندي أو الهلال وسيلعبون فقط المباراة من أجل النادي ومن أجل  سمعته ويعلمون جيداً أهمية الفوز على المريخ ولذلك طالبوا لاعبيهم بضرورة  تقديم أفضل ماعندهم في لقاء الغد والعمل بجدية من أجل إلحاق الهزيمة  بالمريخ وإعادته للخرطوم خالي الوفاض.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مباره المريخ والاهلى مدنى الموسم الماضى كانت فى المناقل ياناس كفر ووتر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني ابياه: الانتصار على الأهلي والهلال سيعزز حظوظنا في المنافسة على بطاقة التمثيل الخارجي

أبدى الغاني كواسي ابياه المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه خارج قواعده أمام مريخ نيالا بهدفين لهدف ليواصل الفريق مطاردته لهلال الأبيض وأهلي شندي ومنافستهما على المركزين الثالث والرابع مبيناً أن الخرطوم قدم مباراة جيدة أمام مريخ نيالا واستحق النصر والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث من نيالا، وكشف ابياه أن الفرصة مازالت كبيرة أمام فريقه من أجل المنافسة على أحد المركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية مبيناً أن فريقه ينبغي أولاً أن يكسب مباراته المقبلة أمام أهلي الخرطوم ومن ثم العمل بجدية لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال في الجولة 34 من المسابقة حتى يدخل لقائه الأخير أمام أهلي شندي بقوة من أجل حسم مصيره بالحصول على أحد المركزين الثالث أو الرابع المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية، وذكر ابياه أن فريقه ينبغي أن يكون في قمة جاهزيته في المباريات الثلاث المتبقية له في المسابقة ابتداءً من لقاء الفرسان في الجولة الماضية مبيناً أن أهلي الخرطوم لن يكون منافساً سهلاً لفريقه لأنه يلعب هو الآخر من أجل الفوز لتأمين بقائه بالمسابقة ولذلك ينبغي أن يكون الخرطوم حذراً للغاية في مبارياته الثلاث حتى ينجز مهمته بنجاح بالحصول على احدى البطاقات المؤهلة للمشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية العام المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مكسيم.. مهند الطاهر وكلتشي يتنافسون على جائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم الحالي

برغم أن الموسم الحالي لم ينتهي بعد وتبقت ثلاث مباريات على ختام النسخة 21 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي ستنتهي في العاشر من اكتوبر المقبل بلقاء القمة بين العملاقين الهلال والمريخ في حين ستنتهي مسابقة كأس السودان بالمباراة النهائية التي ستقام في السابع والعشرين من اكتوبر بملعب إستاد مدني الا أن الأمور تبدو شبه واضحة بخصوص التنافس على جائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم الحالي والنجوم المرشحين للجائزة بعد أن برز أكثر من لاعب في الموسم الحالي مع فرقهم وأسهموا بفعالية في نتائج الفرق وترتيبها العام في الدوري.

مكسيم المرشح الأول

من أفضل النجوم الذين برزوا بشكل لافت مع فرقهم في الموسم الحالي الكاميروني مكسيم حارس مرمى الهلال الذي لعب دوراً كبيراً في تصدر فريقه لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بفارق كبير من النقاط عن أقرب منافسيه وأصبح على بُعد نقطة وحيدة من التتويج باللقب، وقدم مكسيم نفسه بشكل مثالي مع الأزرق في الموسم الحالي على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحافظ على شباكه نظيفة في العديد من المباريات خاصة في الدورة الثانية التي حافظ فيها على شباكه نظيفة في عشر مباريات متتالية في إنجاز غير مسبوق، ويعتبر مكسيم المرشح الأول للحصول على جائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم الحالي،

كلتشي المرشح الثاني

وإلى جانب مكسيم يعتبر النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم أهلي شندي  المرشح الثاني لجائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم بعد أن قدم أفضل المستويات مع فريقه أهلي شندي إلى جانبه تحقيقه لإنجاز تاريخي على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وابتعاده في صدارة لائحة هدافي المسابقة برصيد 35 هدفاً وربما يزيد كلتشي غلته من الأهداف في المباريات الثلاث المتبقية للفريق في المنافسة.

مهند الطاهر المرشح الثالث

وإلى جانب مكسيم وكلتشي برز ايضاً الدولي مهند الطاهر مع فريقه الحالي هلال الأبيض بصورة لافتة وأسهم في النتائج المميزة التي حققها الفريق في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة وفي احتلال الفريق للمركز الرابع الذي يحتله الفريق حالياً، وسجل مهند الطاهر العديد من الأهداف لفريقه في النسخة الحالية وأسهم بفعالية في الانتصارات التاريخية لهلال الأبيض على القمة في الموسم الحالي حينما تفوق هلال التبلدي على الهلال بأربعة أهداف لهدفين حيث سجل مهند هدفاً في تلك المباراة في حين سجل هدفين في شباك المريخ الأول في الدورة الأولى عندما قاد فريقه للانتصار على المريخ بهدف بإستاد الأبيض في حين سجل الهدف الأول في شباك الأحمر في النتيجة التاريخية التي حققها هلال الأبيض عندما أذل المريخ على أرضه وهزمه بخمسة أهداف لهدف واحد في الدورة الثانية للمسابقة، وإلى جانب مهند الطاهر ومكسيم وكلتشي برز عدد كبير من اللاعبين في الموسم الحالي قد يكونون ضمن قائمة المرشحين للتتويج بلقب أفضل لاعب في الموسم لكن سيكون الثلاثي كلتشي ومهند ومكسيم الأبرز للتنافس على جائزة أفضل لاعب بنهاية العام الحالي.

أوكراه ينافس بأهدافه الرائعة

ومن اللاعبين المرشحين ايضاً للجائزة الغاني اوغستين اوكراه نجم وسط المريخ الذي لم قدم مستوىً جيداً مع المريخ في الموسم الحالي حيث أسهم في قيادة فريقه لحسم العديد من المباريات إلى جانب أنه تعملق في إحراز أجمل الأهداف في النسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يعتبر هدفه في مرمى مريخ كوستي أحد أجمل الأهداف المسجلة في العالم وليس في السودان وحده بعد أن تناقلت وسائل الإعلام العالمية ذلك الهدف واعتبرته من أجمل الأهداف المسجلة في الفترة الأخيرة، وكان أوكراه ايضاً سجل هدفاً رائعاً في شباك أهلي الخرطوم من كرة خادعة من خارج خط 18 فشلت معها كل محاولات أكرم الهادي حارس الأهلي في التصدي لها ليضيف ذلك الهدف لقائمة الأهداف الجميلة التي سجلها أوكراه في الموسم الحالي.

الإيفواري موكورو جلاد القمة ينافس بنصف موسم

الإيفواري شيخ موكورو نجم وسط هلال التبلدي سيكون ايضاً من ضمن المرشحين لجائزة أفضل لاعب في الموسم الحالي بعد أن تألق بشكل لافت في القسم الثاني من الدوري مع هلال التبلدي الذي انتقل اليه في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية في مايو الماضي بعد استغناء الهلال عن خدماته، وقدم موكورو أفضل العروض مع هلال الأبيض وأسهم في قيادته لانتصارات تاريخية على العملاقين الهلال والمريخ حيث أطلقت عليه الجماهير جلاد القمة بعد أن نجح في هز شباك الهلال في المباراة التي انتهت بفوز هلال التبلدي بأربعة أهداف لهدفين بإستاد الهلال بامدرمان لتأتي مباراة هلال التبلدي والمريخ التي برع فيها موكورو بشكل لافت ونجح في قيادة فريقه لانتصار تاريخي على الأحمر بخمسة أهداف لهدف سجل منها لوحده ثلاثة أهداف في إنجاز تاريخي لم يسبقه أي لاعب بالوصول لشباك المريخ ثلاث مرات في مباراة واحدة منذ العام 1999 عندما نجح معتز كبير مهاجم مريخ بورتسودان حينها في قيادة فريقه لانتصار كاسح على المريخ بأربعة أهداف على ملعب إستاد بورتسودان، ولم تكن مسيرة موكورو مع الهلال العاصمي سيئة مع انطلاقة الموسم الحالي بل قدم اللاعب مستوىً مميزاً مع الأزرق وقاده للعديد من الانتصارات في الدورة الأولى لكن أشرف الكاردينال رئيس النادي فضّل حينها الاستغناء عن جميع الأجانب بعد وداع الهلال لمسابقة دوري الأبطال على يد أهلي طرابلس الليبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
قرار موفق من لجنة التحكيم

اتخذتنة التحكيم المركزية قرارا موقفا قاطعت فيه مباريات فرق الدفاع الدمازين و اكدت انها لن تسند ادارة مباريات الدفاع لاي حكم ما لم يتم معقبة نادي الدفاع الدمازين
قرار موفق اتخذته لجنة الحكام حفاظا على حياة منسوبيها و حفاظا على سمعة الكرة السودانية و الحكام لان ما حدث كان يمكن ان يجر للرياضة كارثة لا يحمد عقباها
سكرتير فريق نادي الددفاع الدمازين محمد زكريا انتقد تصرف الجماهير و لكنه دعمه بصورة غير مباشرة حينما قال ان الدفاع صبر على ظلم الحكام
مباريات الممتاز المقبلة يجب ان تلعب بدون جمهور وخاصة مباريات الاندية التي اتت بتصرفات متششنجة حفاظا على حياة الجماهير والحكام و اللاعبين معا
فالكوارث قد تمتد لتطال ابرياء فما حدث في بورسعيد امر جلل نرجو ان لا يحدث في السودان حاظا على حياة الجماهير
الرياضة اصبحت مهدد امني لحياة المواطنين وعلى الاتحاد العام ايقاف العبث و الفوضي التي تحدث هذه الايام باسم الظلم
التصرفات الصبيانية من جماهير الدوري التأهيلي و بعض لاعبي و اداريي الدوري الممتاز مهدد للمتعة و الاثارة فالكرة ما عدات منافسة شريفة و سجالا داخل الملعب و باتت فيها الهزيمة مرفوضة و التعادل غير مقبول و الانتصار مطلوب حتى لو كان على حساب ارواح الحكام و الجماهير
متفرقات
غادرت ام بعثة المريخ الى حاضرة الجزيرة مدني ووجدت استقبالا طيبا من جماهير المريخ من كل ابناء النادي بمدني
بعثة المريخ حلت على ضياقة ابن النادي عز الدين الجاك بفندق امبريال بمدني و اجمل ما في الامر ان قطب المريخ الجاك رغم انه لم يشغل يوما من الايام عضوية اي لجنة او عمل تنفيذي لكنه ظل يخدم المريخ
نرجو من اعضاءء بص الوالي ان يحذوا حذو الجاك و تقديم الدعم للمريخ بدلا من اثارة الازمات و المشاكل ووضضع العراقيل امام تقدم النادي
ندرك جيدا المخططات الخطيرة التي يقوم بها بعض منسوبي النادي للتعطيل المريخ و علي جماهير المريخ الانتباه و الالتفات ومعاقبة المتآمرين على المريخ و الساعين لضرب النادي و ابعاده عن التمثيل الخارجي
مخططات خطيرة تستهدف ابعاد المريخ و هزيمته في مبارياته المقبلة و يجب ان لا تمر مرور الكرام وعلي جماهير المريخ اطلاق تحذيرات للمتلاعبين !!
الذين يتحدثون عن ظلم الحكام للمريخ يريدون شغل الجماهير فالمريخ يتعرض الى حرب من داخل النادي
اخيرا
انضم الى المريخ اللاعب رمضان عجب و بالتأكيد اضافة حقيقية
اللاعبون نادر عطا و مصعب عجب و على السيد وفريد و كيتا الدش يمثلون قيمة فنية كبيرة بالاهلي مدني
المريخ سيجد صعوبة في اجتياز تلك الاسماء و جهازه الفني مطالب بالتركيز اكثر على الكرة من اجل تحقيق الانتصار
جماهير المريخ بالجزيرة اعدت العدة لتشجيع المريخ في مباراة الغد
اخيرا جدا
ماذا اعدت لجنة القماش لمعركة الغد ضد سيد الاتيام
اللهم انصر المريخ و افشل مخطط المتآمرين يا رب العالمين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
 الحوار المريخي

* مرّت الأيام سريعة منذ إعلان تكليف لجنة للتسيير لقيادة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد جمال الوالي والتي أشتهرت فيما بعد ب (بص الوالي) لكثرة الأعضاء الذين تجاوزوا ال26 عضواً كأضخم وأكبر مجلس في تأريخ الاندية السودانية.
* حدد قانون الشباب والرياضة ومن بعده النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ عضوية المجلس المنتخب ب13 مع امكانية اضافة ثلاثة أعضاء بالتعيين بترشيح من المجلس المنتخب نفسه ولكن لجنة التسيير خالفت كل ذلك وحطمت الرقم القياسي!.
* ومعروف أن اللجان المعينة يكون عدد أعضائها أقل من المجالس المنتخبة ولكن هنا الأمر مختلف والسبب طلب الوالي الذي لا يرد.
* بحلول يوم التاسع من شهر أكتوبر المقبل (الداخل علينا بعد بكره ده) تكون لجنة التسيير أكملت أربعة أشهر بالتمام والكمال وتبقى لها – فقط- شهران من نهاية أجلها.
* شخصياً كنت متفائلاً جداً وتوقعت أن تنشغل الأسرة المريخية في الداخل والخارج بحوار مستمر من أجل صياغة مستقبل المريخ عطفاً على المعمعة و( الربكة) التي شهدها مجتمع المريخ بأسره في غضون الأيام الأخيرة للجنة السابقة التي قادها المهندس أسامة ونسي.
* دخل المريخ في هرجلة عجيبة وأشفق عليه الكثير من محبيه وخافوا عليه من الضياع في ظل حالة الزهد عن الرئاسة التي شملت عدداً كبيراً من الاقطاب من أبناء المريخ فولّوا هاربين.
* أخيراً قبل جمال الوالي بقيادة المريخ بعد أن وضع شروطه وبعد أن ظهر المريخ في حالة هوان ومسكنة مثيرتين للشفقة.
* لا نريد أن نتحدث عن لجنة التسيير الشهيرة ببص الوالي وتقييم تجربتها بين النجاح والفشل ولكننا نريد أن نطرق على الأمر بشدة لبحث موضوع الادارة المريخية في مقبل الأيام أي قبل انقضاء الشهرين ومغادرة جمال الوالي ورفاقه.
* واضح أن المجتمع المريخي يتجاهل عن عمد التطرق لهذا الأمر وبالطبع لست وحدي الذي يتذكر موعد انتهاء أجل لجنة التسيير الحالية.
* وواضح – أيضاً- أن عملية التناسي والتجاهل المسيطرة على المريخاب تعتبر نوع من التكتيكات حتى يكون من السهل الضغط على جمال الوالي لتمديد فترته حتى منتصف الموسم المقبل كما بدأ يتردد في الأخبار.
* لكن هذه الاستراتيجية فاشلة وستدخل المريخ في ورطة أكبر بكثير من التي شهدناها قبل أربعة أشهر.
* إذا كان المريخاب حريصون بالفعل على مستقبل المريخ عليهم الإنخراط منذ الآن في حوار مريخي كبير وبمشاركة واسعة تكون لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية فيها النصيب الوافر.
* ليس من مصلحة المريخاب الطناش وكل يوم يمر تتجدد معه الاستحقاقات والالتزامات والارتباطات بالنسبة لفريق كرة القدم.
* سيكون من الصعب جداً الحديث عن واقع الادارة المريخية قبل وأثناء التحضير للموسم الجديد.
* بعد شهر ونصف تقريباً سيكون المريخ قد دشن أو يستعد لخوض مبارياته في البطولة العربية وبعدها مباشرة سيدخل في استحقاقات موسم 2017 وعلى رأسها بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا إذا تمكن من المحافظة على ترتيبه في المركز الثاني في ممتاز الموسم الحالي بالطبع.
* من الصعب جداً الحديث عن مشاكل الادارة في ذلك التوقيت لذلك نقترح إنطلاق الحوار المريخي على الفور.
* واثق أن طلبي هذا سيذهب أدراج الرياح فأي مناشدة تتعلق بضرورة تجاوز مرحلة الوالي لن تجد أذن صاغية في المريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
المريخ السير نحو الأزمة..

*أعتقد ان المجلس الحالي منذ تعينه وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يقدم اي عمل واضح ومرتب بل ظلت كل أعماله لا تخرج من حيز الزعم والكلام المنمق الذي يسكبه مداد كثيرون يسهموا بكل عنفوان في تغيب الحقائق عن شعب المريخ وجر ما يطفو منها على سطح الأحداث المريخية لمناطق الجدل المكثف وأعتقد أن تلك أزمة لا علاج لها فمن يدرك ويعرف المشكلات المحيطة بالمريخ ويبرز عكسها قطعاً يعتبر شخص بلا ضمير وبلا اي حياء وهؤلاء باتو يتناسلون في عوالم المريخ كل صبيحة.
*الفترة المقبلة تعتبر فترة قاطعة لن ينفع معها التلون والأكاذيب التي تحتشد بها صدر الجرائد التي للأسف تعيش أهل المريخ في وادي حالم يترقب معه الجميع غداً مشرق وحتي لا يصحو الجميع على كابوس خبايا كثيرة يتم تغيبها الأن سنشرع في فتح كل الملفات التي يتم التعتيم عليها بالتلاعب فقط على حبل المد الزمني الذي أصبح يحاصر المريخ المقبل على فترة تسجيلات رئيسية لا تقبل التلاعب ولا تقبل أرتكاب ذات الأخطاء التي تصاحب كل عملية تسجيلات وأعتقد ان المجلس الحالي لم يتبقى له نفاج غير هذا الملف اما ان ينجزه بنجاح أو عندها سيكون قد أستحق المغادرة من عوالم المريخ غير مأسوف عليه.
*التسجيلات بدأت للأسف ترتسم ملامحها الكالحة فما نسمعه عن إعادة كلتشي وعن السعي لإبرام بعض التعاقدات مع بعض اللاعبين المغمورين ينبئ حتماً بفترة تسجيلات ستكون كارثية وسرعان ما سيدفع ثمنها المريخ بمباركة طبالين كثر لا هم لهم غير تمجيد ما يفعله الرجال حتى وان كان هؤلاء المذكورين سبب نكسات المريخ عبر السنين.
*العودة لتسجيلات التحانيس (النص كم) تلوح في الأفق والسعي لإبقاء بعض العاجزين والفاشلين بدأت بشائره تطل علينا قبل شهر و(12) يوم هي المدة التي باتت تفصلنا عن مرحلة التسجيلات الشتوية.
وهج اخير
*الإعتماد على الألماني في عملية الإحلال والإبدال وهو مازال لم يعرف حتى أسماء لاعبيه يعتبر سلاح ذو حدين وبلا شك مع تداخلات السماسرة وبعض الفرحانين الذين يتم إنتخابهم لإجراء جولات تفاوضية مع بعض اللاعبين ستكون وقتها مساحات الإخفاق أكبر من النجاح وهذا بالطبع سيعود على المريخ بوابل من المواسير التي سيتحشد بها كشف الفريق.
*اللجنة الحالية بعد الإنقلاب الداخلي الذي حدث برزت فيها نقاط الضعف المالي بوضوح فخلال جولة نيالا تكفل الأخ أسامة بضيافة البعثة على حسابه وها هي جولة مدني وتتم أيضاً ضيافة البعثة على حساب أحد الأقطاب ومع ذلك هنالك من يتشدق ويصوب أسلحته الفتاكة داخل اللجنة الخربة إلى عبدالصمد الذي كان ومازال يمثل ورقة التوت التي تغطي فلس بص الوالي ورئيسه.
*التسجيلات لا تنجح بالأكاذيب ولن تنفع معها التغطية المستمرة عن أزمة رئيس النادي مالياً والذي منذ عودته لإدارة النادي مرة أخرى ظل يباصر غيره لتسير شؤون النادي.
*المال إختبار فشلت فيه اللجنة المكلفة وتسجيï»»ت دون مال كافي ستكون عواقبها وخيمة وسيكون منتوجها لاعبين مغمورين ومحترفين لا ولن يخرجو من نطاق منطقة سيكافا.
*الفلس ليس عيباً لكن العيب في الإستمرار في الكذب وفي إظهار بعض المعدمين على أنهم أصحاب مال قاروني لا ينضب معينه فنحن أن تجاوزنا مكابرة اي طبال وحارق بخور حول إخفاقات الرجل إدارياً فكيف عندها سنتجاوز أزمة المال التي باتت واضحة المعالم ولا تخفى إلا على بعض المخدوعين.
*المريخ يسير نحو المجهول في ظل غياب الضمير والمال ومع ذلك يطبل الطبالون ويذمر المزمراتية ويتراقص الفاشلون على جسد المريخ الذي لا وجيع له ولا منقذ له من هذا الواقع الأسيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس طارق زروق:
شركة تولان بدأت أعمال التحديث في الإضاءة والصيانة ستكون على مرحلتين

أشاد المهندس طارق زروق عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ومقرر لجنة المنشآت بالبداية السريعة لأعمال الصيانة والتحديث في إضاءة إستاد المريخ بعد الدعم السخي الذي قدمه السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي من أجل إنفاذ هذا المشروع على وجه السرعة وقال زروق إن أعمال الصيانة والتحديث في إضاءة إستاد المريخ انطلقت بقوة تحت إشراف شركة طولان حيث تم تفكيك الأبراج ودخلت ورشة الشركة للإستاد من أجل إنجاز هذا المشروع الحيوي في وقتٍ وجيز وأشار زروق إلى أنه كان حضوراً يوم أمس في ورشة الشركة ووقف على العمل الكبير الذي قامت به في وقتٍ وجيز لافتاً إلى أنه سيتم تجديد جزء من الكشافات اليوم على أن يتم ربط كشافات الجهة الغربية أولاً ومن ثم يتم ربط كشافات الجهة الشرقية وبعد ذلك سيدخل المشروع مرحلة وزن الإحداثيات لأن لكل كشافة إحداثيات معينة توزن عليها ونوّه زروق إلى أن أعمال الصيانة ستكون على مرحلتين بحيث تشمل المرحلة الأولى الأبراج الغربية بعدد 120 كشافة بواقع 60 كشافة لكل برج وبعدها سيكون الملعب جاهزاً وفي أفضل حالاته لاستقبال المباراة المهمة التي تجمع بين المريخ وأهلي شندي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن فاروق جبرة:
رمضان في قمة الجاهزية وكوفي لا يتألق في الأرضية السيئة

تعهد الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ بتقديم الفرقة الحمراء في المباراة المقبلة أمام أهلي مدني لافتاً إلى أنه حرص ومنذ عودة البعثة الحمراء من نيالا على تصحيح كل الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في تلك المباراة من أجل ظهور مختلف يضمن له مضي الفريق قدماً في سكة الانتصارات مع العروض الجميلة وتوقع جبرة عودة قوية لرمضان عجب في مباراة الأهلي برغم عدم مشاركته في مران الأمس, وأضاف: كوفي يتدرب بصورة جيدة وواضح أن لديه الكثير الذي يريد أن يقدمه للاحمر في مباراة أهلي مدني لكن جبرة عاد وأشار إلى أن كوفي من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يتأثرون كثيراً باللعب خارج الديار لأنه غير بارع في مقاومة الحفر والمطبات الموجودة في الإستادات من واقع طريقة لعبه التي تعتمد على المهارة والحل الفردي لا تسمح له باللعب في الملاعب السيئة متوقعاً أن يكون كوفي في أفضل حالاته وأن يقدم نفسه بصورة جيدة في مباراة أهلي مدني لأن أرضية الملعب ستكون جيدة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتوني هاي: مستمتع جداً بالقيادة الفنية لجبرة



قال الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ في تصريحات أدلى بها للصحيفة إنه لا يفضّل الآن أن يتحدث في الشأن الفني لأنه يكتفي فقط بالمتابعة والرصد مع الاستمتاع التام بالطريقة المميزة التي يقود بها جبرة المباريات والتدريبات مشيراً إلى أن الفريق كانت لديه بعض الغيابات لكن رغم ذلك كان الأداء جيداً وأضاف: الجهاز الفني يؤدي عمله بصورة مميزة واستطاع المريخ أن يحقق نتائج جيدة لأن الفوز في آخر مباراتين أمام هلال كادوقلي ومريخ نيالا كان مهماً للغاية والانتصار الأخير بالتحديد لم يكن سهلاً لأن المريخ خاض هذه المباراة في ظل أرضية ملعب سيئة للغاية ومع ذلك عرف كيف يحسم المباراة لمصلحته وكيف يؤمّن انتصاره حتى آخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نادوسيات*
ايدينا فوق بعض...عشان بكرة!!!!
ناهد العطا لوله

*سيتبادر  لاذهان كثيرون اني اقصد بعشان (بكرة) مباراة الزعيم بمدني ومع ان الكتاب  يكفيك عنوانه واننا كشعب للكيان العظيم مريخ (الجمال) عينا علي نقاط  (الخضراء ) بالتمام والكمال لنثبت لناس (قريعتي راحت) ان الزعيم وبرغم ضياع  الدوري لصالح (المدعوم) سيكسب كل المتبقي من مباريات (الممتاز) وليذهب  الكاس مفصل بالمقاس (ازرق ) اللون (مدعوما) بكل الطرق المشروعه والغير  مشروعه وماحدث بمدني سيظل كما (2،12) وصمة عار على جبين (مدعوم ) العرضه  شمال.....

*ثم ماذا بعد هذا!!!!!!!سؤال يتبادر لاذهان كل عاشق ولهان  همه ان يرى مريخ (زماااااان) مريخ بلا اوجاع ولا مشاكل ولا تكتلات ولا  احزان ولا احزاب مريخ كما النغمة المحببة (يهز الارض بالطول والعرض) ،،،،

*نريد  مريخ يخاف مشجعيه (ان لا يرو الهدف الاول اذا حضرو متأخرين  للمباراه!!!!)ولذلك (من عصراً بدري) تمتلي المدرجات بجمهور الاحمر والاصفر  ونغني مع (النصري ) يامريخنا يامالك زمام احساسنا ..،،،سودانك مشرفو وديما  رافع راسنا....لون الدم شعارنا وهو البزيدو حماسنا.....

*منذ مباراة  (التبلدي ) وانا اسال نفسي هل هذا هو المريخ الذي اعشق!!!!!ولماذا انهزمنا  هذه الهزيمة القاسية والتي مازالت ترمي بظلالها علي الكوكب الاحمر؟؟؟؟؟

*اتدرون  لماذا!!!!!أسأل احدكم نفسه لما انهزمنا وفي استادنا..... قلعتنا ومن فريق  مع انه منظم وقوي ولكنه ليس في حجم المريخ مع كل الاحترام لتبلدي بلدي.....
*  *اول حاجه دعوني اوكد بان الهزيمه كانت بداية (فقدان الدورى) وقاسية بكل  المقاييس ولكنها كانت مستحقه لاسباب يعلمها الجميع من خلافات وغيابات  وايقاف ونقص في بعض الخانات بالاضافه لقانون ثابت ثلاثي الابعاد لنتائج اي  لعبه!!!!!

*فقدنا الدوري ولعلها فرصة لنعيد ترتيب اوارقنا ومعرفة مكامن الضعف في خطوط المريخ ومعالجة السلبيات لفريق قوى ومكتمل ....

*فقدنا الدوري لاننا فقدنا الانسجام الاداري في مجلس يحوي (كتيبه) من (الاسماء) احتمال كبير لا يعرف بعضهم الاخر .....

*فقدنا  الدورى لاننا اصبحنا نغير الجهاز الفني مع اول اخفاق ونسينا ان الاستقرار  الفني مهم والصبر علي المدرب اهم من اجل فريق كبير ......
*فقدنا الدورى لاننا من كوكب اخر ووحده (المدعوم) فريق الوطن !!!!!!!
*فقدنا  الدوري لاننا اصبحنا (ونساب) (والياب) كلا يغني علي ليلاه وصار الانتصار  على الاخر اهم من الزعيم !!!!ااتوني بعشره مشجعين (كياناب) اضمن لكم ان  المريخ سيكون بخير !!!!!!!!

*المريخ في ازمة حقيقية وسببها انا وانت  ولن يعود المارد الا اذا ختينا الكورة واطة وقعدنا في ارض الله دي واعدنا  ترتيب حالنا من اجل المريخ،...
*ازمة المريخ محتاجة اخر العلاج الكي .....
*اليوم المريخ محتاج لكل أبنائه الخلص لننادي
*نهواك في كل الظروف.....
*نهواك وانت مريض....
*نهواك وانت مهزوم......
*نهواك  قدر مكتوب في جبين كل من يعشق النجمة وسنظل خلف الزعيم بكل هذا العشق لا  يبطرنا نصر ولن تهزنا هزيمة ياهو دا المريخ والمريخ مااي فريق ولا اي نادي  انتماء.....عشق ......وفاء.....
*سنللم اطرافنا ونقوي خطوطنا ونعود اقوى....
*2016 موسم للنسيان وبس....
*عشان  بكرة تعالو (نخت ايدينا في بعض) من اجل الكيان ننبذ التفرق والتشرذم ونخت  مصلحة الكيان في البدايه الكل يعشق المريخ ولكن الخطا في طريقة (توصيل )هذا  العشق!!!!!
*وتبت (يدين) ماتبني ساس ماتبني مجدك من جديد تفتح شبابيك  (الخلاص) تدخل نسيمات النشيد وعفوا ابوي (حميد ) حنبنيهو من جديد نبنيه سوا  نبنيه اكيد ايد ابوى علي ايد اخوى علي ايدي انا علي ايد وايد تجدع بعيد  ...،،،،،

وكل القوه مدني جوه.....

برضو بحبك يانادوس......

زولي الولوف
يازول هناك

يومي الاشوفك بيبقي عيد
وانت ياملاكي جاي من بعيد
شايل معاك تحنان وكلام لذيد
وانا في محطات الانتظار
بسرح واعيد في روعتك
في وصفك شن اقول!!!!
قسم ماعندي حاجه اقولا
كل حروف اللهفه اتبكمت
والشوق براهو بيندهك
يازولي يالساكن في جوه احساسي
اسرع تعال ياانت ياتاج راسي
يااسد الرجال النستني كل ناسي

ختاماً

انت الزعيم اصل الهوى وملك الملوك انت البطل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عكس ما خطط له جبرة: مران وحيد للاحمر في مدني
.
.
كانت خطة الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للفريق هي الوصول المبكر لحاضرة ولاية الجزيرة ليتمكن من اجراء عدد من التدريبات باستاد مدنى للتعود على النجيل الاصطناعي سيما وأن المريخ لم يزر المدينة منذ تغيير أرضة الملعب، تحققت الخطوة الاولى فكان الوصول مبكراً _ بعض الشي _ الا أن ظروف عدم استقرار التيار الكهربائي منعته من اداء تدريب الامس بالرغم من وصول لاعبيه للاستاد.
عليه سيكون مران اليوم هو الأول على ارضية الملعب و هو الاخير استعداداً لمباراة الغد باذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي خط النار
معاوية صابر
الفيفا يدعم موقف المريخ اذا رفض سفر جمال سالم لمنتخب يوغندا ..!
توحيد معلقا عبر الاهرام : ليس اجباريا ترك اللاعبين للمشاركة في المباريات الودية

+ كشف الاخ الحبيب عبد المنعم عبد الحي معلومات مثيرة عبر الزميلة ـ الجوهرة ـ تشير الي غياب حارس مرمي المريخ جمال سالم عن مباراة الفريق امام اهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز بسبب المنتخب اليوغندي ..!!
ـ واشار الخبر الي ان المنتخب اليوغندي سيلعب مباراة ودية امام توغو في الرابع من اكتوبر المقبل تعقبها مباراة رسمية امام غانا في السابع منه ..!! وان اللاعب ـ اليوغندي ـ لابد ان يسافر للالتحاق بمتخب بلده قبل ان يلعب المريخ مباراته (الصعبة) امام الاهلي ..!!
+ اعجبني الخبر واجتهاد كاتبه .. وبطبعي احب هذه النوعية من الاخبار التي يجتهد كتابها .. واحتفظ بعبارة ذكرها لي الاستاذ الكبير حسن المستكاوي عندما زرته في مكتبه وقال : الصحفي الحقيقي يتعب من اجل الحصول علي المعلومة ..
ـ وتعليقا علي الخبر اشير الي ما كتبه الاستاذ الكبير خالد توحيد معلقا عبر صحيفة الاهرام علي حالة شبيهة : (اللائحة حددت ترك اللاعب لمدة‏48‏ ساعة للمباراة الودية الدولية و‏4‏ايام للمباراة الرسمية تزيد الي‏5‏ أيام اذا كانت المباراة تقام في قارة اخري غير التي يلعب فيها اللاعب وفي حالة نهائيات البطولات الدولية يتم ترك اللاعب قبلها باربعة عشر يوما ولاتحتسب المباريات الودية التي يؤديها اللاعب ضمن الاستعداد في هذه الفترة ضمن المباريات الخمس المسموح له بها خلال العام‏.‏ وقد حدد الفيفا ضرورة ان يوجد اللاعب قبل المباراة ب‏48‏ ساعة علي الاقل والايتجاوز بقائه مع الفريق عقب المباراة الاربع والعشرين ساعة ويمكن ان تزيد الي‏48‏ ساعة اذا كانت المباراة تقام في قارة اخري ويتم ابلاغ النادي بالاستدعاء رسميا قبل المباراة بعشرة ايام علي الاقل مع تأكيده علي عودة اللاعب في الوقت المحدد رسميا‏..‏)..!
+ وقال توحيد ايضا : (ليس اجباريا ترك اللاعبين للمشاركة في المباريات الودية التي تقام في توقيتات خارج اجندة المباريات الدولية الموحدة) ..
+ وحسب ما اورده الحبيب منعم فان الاتحاد اليوغندي يطلب سالم لمباراة ودية امام توغو ويفترض ان يستلم لاعبه في الثاني من اكتوبر قبل 48 ساعة من المباراة حسب القانون الدولي ..
ـ ويفترض ان يستلمه في الرابع من اكتوبر اي قبل اربعة ايام من مباراة غانا الرسمية ايضا حسب القانون الدولي ..!!
+ والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا : هل وصل المريخ خطابا قبل عشرة ايام او الاصح حسب اللائحة 14 يوما يطلب اللاعب ..؟؟
.....................
+ وفات علي الحبيب منعم ان الفيفا لم يترك شيئا للظروف والحق تلك النصوص بالاتي :
ـ اللاعبين الممتثلين لنداء اتحاداتهم وفقا لنص هذه المادة يجب أن يستعيدوا واجبهم تجاه أنديتهم في مدة لا تزيد عن 24 ساعة من انتهاء المباراة متى تم استدعائهم. هذه المدة يجب ألا تزيد علي 48 ساعة إذا كانت المباراة في اتحاد قاري أخر عن اتحاد النادي المسجل لديه اللاعب. الأندية يجب أن يتم إعلامها كتابة بجدول اللاعبين المتوجهين والعائدين في موعد أقصاه عشرة أيام قبل المباراة. الاتحادات يجب أن تكفل للاعبين القدرة على العودة لأنديتهم في الميعاد بعد المباراة.
ـ إذا لم يقم اللاعب بالتزاماته تجاه ناديه في المدة المحددة المذكورة في هذه المادة، في المرة القادمة التي يتم فيها استدعاؤه من اتحاده، يتم تقليل المدة كالأتي:
أ ‌- المباريات الودية: 24 ساعة.
ب‌- المباريات المؤهلة: ثلاثة أيام.
ت‌- المسابقات النهائية للبطولات الدولية: 10 أيام.
ـ في حالة خرق اللاعب هذه القواعد، تقـوم لجنة تقييم اللاعبين بالفيفا بفـــرض عقوبة عليه علي سبيل المثـــال لا الحصــر:
أ ‌- الغرامة.
ب‌- تقليل مدة الأذن.
ت‌- حرمان اللاعب أو اللاعبين من مباريات تالية.
ـ وسالم خالف هذه اللائحة بدل المرة مرتين وثلاثة .. ومن حق المريخ ان يرسله الي منتخب بلده بعد مباراة الاهلي .. هذا اذا راي الجهاز الفني اهمية لوجوده بين الخشبات في تلك المباراة ..
ـ غدا نواصل بدون فواصل ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب - 
 ناقوس الخطر

وضع مريخ السعد نفسه فى موقف عصيب وهو يخوض مبارة الغد أمام أهلى مدنى فى مبارة لا تقبل القسمة ولا تحتمل أى احتملات سوى الانتصار.
فرط  المريخ منذ بداية الموسم الكروى فى فقدان النقاط وأكثر المتشائمين لم يكن  يتخيل أن يصل المريخ لهذا المستوى للدرجة التى يبقى أمر مشاركته فى البطولة  الافريقية الكبرى على كف عفريت.
قبل أن نتحدث عن أهمية مباراة المريخ  اليوم وتأثيرها الكبير على مسيرة الفريق في البطولة لنتحدث عن مجريات  اللقاء وسيناريوهات متوقعة وبنسبة لا تقل عن التسعة والتسعين في المائة  نظراً لتطابق الصور والأشكال في كل اللقاءات السابقة خاصة التي تجمع المريخ  أهلى مدنى في عقر داره.
لا أتحدث عن سيناريوهات شغب وحجارة أو عنف زائد  وضرب ولكم لأنني لا أريد أن أستبق البلاء قبل وقوعه كما إن العشم كبير في  أن تساعد العلاقة الجيدة بين الفريقين في تفادي كل الظواهر السالبة التي  ظلت تصاحب مباراة الأحمر والأصفر في الجزيرة الخضراء مدنى السنى.
ولكني  أتحدث عن الشق الفني والذي يجب أن يكون واضحاً بل محفوظاً للمدرب فاروق  جبرة ومساعده أحمد وأيضًا بالنسبة للاعبين الذين لهم صولات وجولات في ملعب  مدنى .
السيناريو المتوقع والذي سيحدث بنسبة كبيرة رغم أن أهلى مدنى  لاناقة له وجمل فى هذه المبارة فهو فى المنطقه الوسطية ولا تهمة النتيجة  كثيرا بعكس المريخ والذى يطمع فى الثلاث نقاط لأن خسارته قد تدفع به الى  المركز الرابع.
المريخ يدخل اللقاء ورصيده 71 نقطة وله ثلاث مباريات  متبقية هى مبارة الغد مع أهلى مدنى ومبارة يوم الاتنين الثالث من اكتوبر مع  اهلى شندى والمبارة الأخيرة مع الهلال فى العاشر من أكتوبر أيضاً.
المريخ  يحتاج الى أربع نقاط من هذه الثلاث مباريات منها نقطة من أهلي شندي نفسه  وعادة مباريات القمة غير مضمونة ومن الصعب التكهن بنتيجتها لم يتبق للمريخ  الا الفوز فى مبارة الغد مع أهلى مدنى و والتعادل مع اهلى شندى ليضمن  الأربعة نقاط ومن ثم يرتقى إلى المركز الثانى.
أهلى شندى له 67 نقطة  وتبقت له ثلاث مباريات؛ أهلى عطبرة والمريخ والخرطوم اذا ماقدر له ان يفوز  بها جميعا فانه سوف يصل بنقاطه الى 76 نقطة مهددا المريخ.
ايضا هلال  الابيض له 66 نقطة وتبقت له مباراة مريخ نيالا واهلى مدنى واذا قدر له ايضا  الفوز بهما فانه سوف يصل الى نقطة 72 واذا خسر المريخ مبارياته فإنه سوف  يتراجع للمركز الرابع بعد الهلال وأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض.
لذلك تبقى  مبارة المريخ مع أهلى مدنى غداً مباراة حياة أو موت مباراة نكون أو لا نكون  مباراة تنتظرها جماهير المريخ على أحر من الجمر.
المباراة المكشوفة والواضحة للجهاز الفني ولاعبي المريخ تتطلب تعاملاً خاصاً وتركيزًا كبيراً وقتالاً شديداً وضغطاً قويا.ً
يحتاج المريخ للفوز ولن يحققه إن لعب بتراخٍ ومن دون فعالية وضغط بقوة على أهلى مدنى ومنعه من التحرر والتقدم والانتشار.
أي غياب للجدية والروح القتالية والحماس والإصرار سيشجع أهلى مدنى وجماهيره ليضعوا الفرقة الحمراء في الزاوية الضيقة.
وفي  حال نجح أهلى مدنى في تحقيق هدفه عبر الضغط الذي سيمارسه على لاعبي المريخ  ومنعهم من تقديم ما يتناسب ومستواهم فعندها سيجد المريخ نفسه أمام عقبة  كبيرة.
لا يحتاج أي لاعب في الفرقة الحمراء لمن يذكره بأهمية المباراة وضرورة الحصول على الثلاث نقاط وكيف السبيل لتحقيق الانتصار.
المباراة  كما قلنا مكشوفة والصورة تبدو واضحة أمام الكل في الفرقة الحمراء ولا سبيل  أمامهم لتحقيق الانتصار غير القتال واللعب بشجاعة وضراوة.
نتيجة مبارة الغد تحت اقدام لاعبى المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
فسادهم وفسادنا !

اهتز  عرش الكرة الانجليزية خلال الساعات الماضية بعدما تم الكشف عن فضيحة رشاوى  متورط فيها سام الاردايس مدرب منتخب انجلترا الذى تم تعيينه فى هذا المنصب  خلفا لزميله هودجسون بعد النتائج المخيبة للمنتخب الانجليزى فى نهائيات  يورو 2016 التى جرت مؤخرا فى فرنسا ,,

وتقف صحيفة ( تليجراف) وراء  كشف فضيحة المدرب الانجليزى بعدما بثت الصحيفة الانجليزية شريط فيديو يظهر  فيه المدرب الاردايس برفقة صحافيين زعموا بانهم رجال اعمال من شرق آسيا  يملكون وكالة وهمية مختصة بعقود اللاعبين، وهو اعلمهم انه بالامكان  الالتفاف حول قانون الاتحاد الانجليزى لكرة القدم الذي يمنع ان تكون حقوق  عقود اللاعبين مملوكة من طرف ثالث غير اللاعب والنادي ووافق الاردايس على  السفر الى سنغافورة وهونغ كونغ كسفير لمؤسستهم الوهمية مقابل الحصول على  مبلغ 400 الف جنيه استرليني !! كما انتقد الاردايس في الفيديو قرار الاتحاد  الانجليزى باعادة بناء ملعب ويمبلي وسخر من سلفه روي هودجسون المدرب  السابق للمنتخب الانجليزى !!

لم ينتظر الاتحاد الانجليزى كثيرا بعد  بث الفيديو وانما قام على وجه السرعه باستدعاء مدربه للتحقيق معه حيث اعترف  بماجاء على لسانه فى الشريط وقدم اعتذارا عن ذلك ,, ولكن لان الانجليز  لايجاملون فى مثل هذه القضايا فان اول قرار اتخذه الاتحاد الانجليزى كان  اقالة المدرب الاردايس من منصبه وفسخ العقد مباشرة معه بعدما قضى 67 يوما  فقط مدربا للمنتخب الانجليزى !!

قصدت من وراء سرد هذه القضية  التاكيد على الفارق الكبير فى حسم قضايا الفساد ومعاقبة المتورطين فيها على  الفور دون انتظار لاى جودية او اتصالات عليا مع مسؤول فى منصب دستورى او  غيره ,, علما بان قضية المدرب المقال لن تقف عند حدود العقوبة التى اصدرها  ضده الاتحاد الانجليزى وانما ستتم محاكمته امام القضاء بعدما اكد المسؤولين  فى صحيفة تيلجراف انهم سيقومون بتسليم الادلة ( شريط الفيديو ) الى  الاتحاد الانجليزى والشرطه !!

الفساد فى العمل الرياضى لايقتصر على  الرشاوى فقط ,, فالتجاوزات المالية والتلاعب بنتائج المباريات او مانطلق  عليه عمليات التواطوء بالتعبير المحلي هو ايضا نوع من الفساد الذى يستحق  العقوبات المغلظة ولكن مع الاسف رغم الادلة الدامغة بالتورط في مثل هذه  القضايا على المستوى المحلي ورغم المستندات التى تنشر فى الصحف كما فعل  الزميل الصديق خالد عز الدين رئيس تحرير العزيزة ( قوون ) واعادة نشر تلك  المستندات على كافة صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي الا ان كل ذلك لا يحرك ساكنا  سواء من جانب الاجهزة العدلية الرسمية او حتى من الاجهزة الرسمية على مستوى  الوزارة الاتحادية ,, لهذا سيظل الفساد ممارسة مستمرة ولانستبعد قريبا ان  يتحول الى تجارة يتكسب من ورائها اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة الذين لايترددون فى  القيام بعمليات بيع وشراء الذمم فى المسابقات الكروية المختلفة نهارا جهارا  بل وعلي مسمع ومرأى من عيون اصحاب القرار فى الاتحاد العام او من فى حكمه  من الاتحادات الولائية خاصة فى مثل هذه الايام التى يشتد فيها الصراع على  التتويج بالالقاب والهروب من شبح الهبوط !!

تصريحات صلاح !

قال  الاخ صلاح احمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية تعليقا على  الاحداث المؤسفة التى صاحبت مباراة الاتحاد وفريق الدفاع الدمازين فى  الدورى التاهيلي وماحدث من اعتداء على حكم اللقاء داخل استاد مدنى ,, قال  انهم لن يقوموا بتعيين اى حكم لمباراة فريق الدفاع الدمازين فى مباراته  القادمة ضد تريعة البجا اذا لم يصدر الاتحاد العام عقوبات رادعة ضد لاعبي  فريق الدفاع الدمازين !!

نحن نتمنى ان يثبت سكرتير لجنة التحكيم على  موقفه ويرفض تعيين اى حكام للفريق المذكور فى مباراته القادمة ,, ولكن  نسأل سكرتير لجنة التحكيم اين كان هذا الموقف القوى عندما تعرض حكام اخرين  لاعتداءات وحشيه وعنيفه فى مباريات طرفها اندية الممتاز اقيمت على ملاعب  النقعة وكادوقلي وكوستى فى الجولات السابقة من الدورى الممتاز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
ماذا يريد يوسف عطا المنان..؟!

*السؤال  اعلاه، طرحه الكثيرون بعد الهجوم المتواصل للصحفي يوسف عطا المنان الذي  يكتب باحد الصحف السياسية، على الأخ جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ، باصرار  غريب على التدخل في شأن لايعنيه وترصد واضح لكل صغيرة وكبيرة يستغلها  للكتابة عن الوالي.
*فماذا يريد يوسف عطا المنان..؟ هل هي حرب وكراهية شخصية، ام انها محاولة ابتزاز رخيصة يوجد مثلها الكثير في الصحافة السياسية..؟!
*اما  صحيفة السوداني التي يملكها جمال الوالي ويترصدها عطا المنان، فلن نسأله  ما يريد منها لان الزميل العزيز ضياء الدين بلال قادر على الرد والدفاع عن  صحيفته، كما فعل بالأمس في رد قوي ومقنع يفترض أن يلزم بعده يوسف عطا  المنان الصمت وأن ينسحب من المعركة التي افتعلها لشي يعرفه جيدا..!
*وبالنسبة  لنا فالواضح من هجوم عطا المنان على الأخ جمال الوالي، أنه ايضا يريد بعض  الشهرة، على طريقة زميله الهندي عز الدين، الذي سعى من قبل للانتشار، فلم  يجد وسيلة اعلانية ودعاية مجانية اكثر من الهجوم على الوالي.
*ويبدو أن  عطا المنان يريد السير على ذات الطريق، بعد أن شعر بالغربة وسط القراء وعدم  وجود من يهتم بما يكتبه، فاختار نجما مثل جمال الوالي يلفت به الانظار و  يصطاد به اكثر من عصفور، لكي يهاجمه باسلوب رخيص ، فبئس الوسيلة والهدف..؟  وبئس المصالح الشخصية التي يسعى لها بعض من يدعون المثالية والاخلاق..؟!
*ومن  يقرأ هجوم عطا المنان، على جمال الوالي، وهو للعلم، له فترة طويلة، سيعلم  لماذا ظل هذا الصحفي مغمورا مرفوضا من قبل القراء، ولماذا قال عنه الهندي  عز الدين أنه أشفق عليه ووظفه معه في صحيفته، ليس اقتناعا بقدراته الصحافية  ولكن شفقة و (رجالة ) منه، كتبها هكذا بين قوسين!!
*أن ابلغ دليل على  سطحية عطا المنان، انه يجعل من (التغيير) في المناصب قاعدة للهجوم على جمال  الوالي ثم يدعي المثالثة في ذات الوقت، ليقول أن التغيير سنة الحياة..!
*فاذا  كنت تعلم أن التغيير سنة الحياة وان شيئا لايدوم، فلماذا تحاول أن تلفت  الانظار وتقلل من قيمة رجل بقامة جمال الوالي ومكانته وتهاجمه لمجرد تغيير  طفيف في قناة الشروق.
*علما أن جمال الوالي رجل تتشرف به المناصب، ويضيف  اليها، سواء بفكره أو باسمه أو حسن قياداته، فهو الوالي المنفتح صاحب  القرارات والخطوات الجريئة والإداري الناجح ورجل الأعمال الأنجح..!
*وعندما  يترك اي منصب، أو يتم اعفائه منه فان ذلك لايقلل ابدا من قيمته وقدره،  ويكفيه أنه رئيس اكبر ناد في السودان، برغبة الملايين من ابناء هذا الشعب  والذين ظلوا يهتفون باسمه حتي بعد أن ترك المنصب من تلقاء نفسه.
*ولان  عطا المنان الذي يقال أنه عمل في يوم من الايام باحد مجالس الهلال المعنية  بقرار حكومي، وخرج منه دون ان يشعر به احد، مثل كتاباته التي لايهتم بها  احد، فانه لابد أن يكون قد عرف جيدا حجم ومكانة الوالي في الوسط الرياضي  وعرف صعوبة اقناع الجمهور.
*فمن يحظى باجماع جماهير مليونية واجماع ليس  له مثيل الذي ظل ظل يجده الوالي لايحتاج الى منصب اخر، ويكفيه فخرا أنه  رئيس المريخ برغبة جمهوره..فهل يعي عطا المنان هذه القيمة الكبيرة ام  لا..؟!
*اننا لانريد أن ندخل في تفاصيل خاصة بالكاتب الصحفي المغمور  يوسف عطا المنان، ولانريد أن ندخل معه في مهاترات، ولكن نطالبه فقط بان  يلتفت لقضايا تهم الوطن والمواطن، إن كان قادرا على الكتابة ضد الحكومة..!
*ونطالبه بان يبحث له عن وسيلة أخرى يحقق بها الشهرة غير الوالي الذي لا تؤثر فيه بعض الاقلام التي ليست لها قيمة..!
*فارعي بي قيدك يا عطا المنان عندما تكتب عن رجل بقامة الوالي!
بقايا مداد
*بلغت  السذاجة بالصحفي يوسف عطا المنان أن يدعي فشل جمال الوالي في المريخ..ولكن  لابأس، لان معايير الفشل والنجاح أصبحت تختلف في هذا الزمن الأغبر.
*لكن  قمة السذاجة، التي أكدت ترصده واجندته الخفية قوله أن جمال الوالي لم يجد  القبول من جماهير المريخ...! فهل هنالك كذب وافتراء أكثر من ذلك..؟!
*ام انه حقد يعمى الابصار عن الحقيقة ايها المترصد..؟!
*ركز  على السياسة وابحث لك عن قضية تكسب بها عطف القراء، أو افتح ملف فساد في  اي وزارة، إن كنت قادرا على ذلك، مثل بقية الصحافيين المحترمين، لتصبح  معروفا واترك الوالي لانك لست مؤهلا لنزاعه.
*صحيح أن عطا المنان قد يحقق بعض الشهرة بسبب استهدافه لجمال الوالي، لكنها شهرة سالبة، تجعل القراء ، على قلتهم، ينفرون منه أكثر..!
*الوالي خط احمر، فابحث لك عن موضوع اخر..هذه نصيحتنا لك يا عطا المنان..!!
*ونرجو أن لانضطر للكتابة مجددا عن هذا الموضوع والرد على هذا الكاتب السياسي بما لايرضى..!
*وقد أعذر من أنذر..!
*يحل المريخ اليوم ضيفا على الأهلى مدني في مباراة تنافسية شريفة ، يفوز فيها الاكثر اجتهاد والافضل اداء..!
*لا مجال في لقاء اليوم، للظلم، فالمريخ لايبحث عن هدايا الحكام ولاينتظر طرد لاعب من الخصم حتي يحقق فوزه.
*وكذلك سيد الاتيام العريق، يعتمد على عرقه ومجهود لاعبيه، لذلك فان الفائز سيستحق التهنئة لانه فوزه سيكون بشرف!
*ولقاء اليوم لابد أن يعيد للاذهان احداث مباراة الاهلى مع الهلال والتي شهدت فضيحة ركلات الجزاء الوهمية وحالة الطرد المتعمدة.
*وتلك  مباراة لايمكن ان ينساها جمهور الأهلى مدني بعد أن تعرض فيها فريقهم للذبح  بواسطة حكم اللقاء مع سبق الاصرار والترصيد لاجل مصلحة الوصيف.
*ورغم  كل ما فعله الحكم في تلك المواجهة لكن الوصيف ايضا عجز عن الانتصار، فكان  القرار الظالم من قبل اللجنة المنظمة بمنح الهلال نقاط المباراة الثلاث  ومعاقبة سيد الاتيام المظلوم..!!
*وهي نقاط لم يكن الوصيف يستحقها باي شكل من الاشكال، لكنها رغبة الحكام وقادة الاتحاد العام.
*مثلها مثل نقاط مباراة الأهلي عطبرة امس الاول والتي نالها الهلال في شوط اللعب الثاني بطريقة تركت العديد من علامات الاستفهام.
*ومع  ان المباراة كانت تسير لمصلحة الاكسبريس الذي تفوق في الشوط الاول بطريقة  واضحة لكن فجاة انقلبت الموازيين، وصار الهلال رغم سوء مردود لاعبيه متفوقا  على خصمه الذي اهتزت شباكه باهداف غريبة.


*بالمناسبة، ماذا حدث  في موضوع الابتزاز..هل تم فتح ملف الفساد الذي كتبت عنه الصحف الزرقاء..أم  انه سيمر مثل فضيحة مباراة مدني التي دفع الأهلى ثمنها غاليا..!
*أين  قادة إتحاد الكرة من المهازل التي تحدث في الدوري الممتاز..أين هم من الذي  يقال عن بطولتهم الأولى ومن الذي يحدث امام اعينهم بشكل واضح..؟!
*رغم أن البطولات تفرح الجماهير حتي لو كانت بطولة لاحياء ذكرى احد الفقداء لكن جمهور الوصيف غير سعيد باحراز فريقهم للبطولة الأولى.
*والسبب في ذلك معروف، أن رائحة الطبخة فاحت وجعلت البطولة بدون طعم.
*مبروك للوصيف ..اللقب بدون تعب..!
*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض
حيرة و إحباط
.
âک…إقترب قطار الدوري من محطته الأخيرة.. و ثلاث مباريات فقط هي من تفصله من عزف لحن الختام..
âک…و نحن في إنتظار حصاد هذا الموسم المضطرب بمشاعر مختلطة ما بين الترقب المشوب و اليأس الكامل..
âک…أفريقيا شكل خروجنا من الأدوار الأولية إنتكاسة رهيبة (لثالث أفريقيا) و المرشح الأبرز للتتويج في العام الماضي..

âک…و  زادت الخسائر الفنية للفرقة بتراكمات القرارات القارية القاسية التي قضت  بإيقاف بعض النجوم لفترات طويلة ألقت بظلالها علي مشاركات الفريق  الداخلية..

âک…تأثر خط الدفاع المريخي بغياب قلبي الدفاع (امير و علي)  بالإيقاف.. و دخل نجم الوسط سالمون في دوامة من الغيابات و الشد و الجذب  أدت لفقدانه في أغلب مباريات الفريق في الدورة الثانية.. كما شكل غياب بكري  فقدا كبيرا لخط المقدمة الذي ظل يعتمد علي عنكبة فقط..

âک…و عليه  عاني لاعبوا الفريق المنضمين إليه حديثا من ضغط المشاركة مبكرا دون المرور  بالتدرج اللازم لمن أنتقل من ناد صغير إلي أحد أندية القمة..

âک…و مع  ذلك فقد قدم بعضهم مستويات ممتازة أنستنا سلفهم.. و لكن التراوح في  الإستمرار بالإجادة أفقد المريخ في عهدهم نقاطا عدة كنتاج طبيعي لفرقة لم  يقو عودها لتخوض سلسلة متتالية من المباريات الصعبة..

âک…بلبله و عدم  إستقرار فني بتغير المدربين (لوك - محسن و برهان - جبرة) إضافة لتغيرات  إدارية (مجلس ونسي - مجلس الوالي).. كل أولئك شهدهم هذا الموسم المتراوح  النتائج.. فلا غرو أن فقدنا بوصلة التميز التي عرفنا بها و أضعنا معها  حقوقا كنا ننتزعها في ما مضي بقوة السنان..

âک…في الوقت الذي وجد فيه  خصيمنا (الدار خلاء) فعبث عبر أياديه الطويلة في اللجان و الإتحاد حتي تمكن  من نيل مبتغاه و مأربة بكل السبل.. مستفيدا في ذلك من (الموات) المريخي  الذي عصفت به رياح الخلافات الداخلية و التأثيرات الإنتخابية التي نالت  قربانا ضخما تمثل في ترك البحث عن الحقوق!

âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…

âک…علي جبرة و فرسانه محاولة غسل رهق الإحباط الذي غمرنا كالمطر الأسود..

âک…الفوز في باقي اللقاءات و المحافظة علي كأس السودان هما مطلبي الصفوة فقط..

âک…أهلي مدني (متنمر) صغير دوما ما عبث بأمنياتنا.. لذلك الحذر ثم الحذر..

âک…فريق الشباب المريخي يمضي بقوة و ثبات لنيل بطولة الدوري..

âک…تأهل فرسان المستقبل للمربع الذهبي كإمتداد لسلسلة من نجاحات هذا القطاع الذي يعمل مسئوله بصمت و تفان..

âک…و مع ذلك فهم في إنتظار الحراك المريخي الجماهيري ليعم بفيضه الوفير هذا القطاع..

âک…الحوجة  ماسة للدعم.. و المربع الذهبي علي الأبواب.. فمن يلتقط القفاز من صفوة  القروبات أو الروابط الخارجية لدعم فرسان المستقبل القريب..

âک…الفرق السنية تنتظركم.. و هؤلاء الشباب أولي بدعمكم يا صفوة..

âک…أخبار إستئناف قضية شيبوب شنووو يا أمانة عامة؟

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

ما خاب من راهن علي حب الصفوة و دعمهم لمريخهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بحضور رئيس الفيفا واسامه عطا المنان … قرارات مهمه في عمومية الكاف!
 
ديربي سبورت : القاهره
اجازت الجمعية العموميه للاتحاد الافريقي (كاف) تعديلات النظام الاساسي  للاتحاد في جلستها العادية ظهر اليوم بالقاهره بحضور رئيس الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم جاني انفانتينو وسكرتير الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فاطيما  سامورا ورئيس الاتحاد الافريقي عيسي حياتو كما انتخبت الجمعيه كل من الغيني  كايلا كامارا والغاني كويسي لعضوية المكتب التنفيذي ؛وحضر الجمعيه ممثل  للاتحاد السوداني الاستاذ اسامه عطا المنان امين مال الاتحاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم إعداده لسيد الأتيام عصر اليوم بملعب المباراة

ديربي سبورت : مدني
يختتم المريخ عصر اليوم بملعب استاد مدني تحضيراته لمواجهة الغد التي  تجمعه بسيد الأتيام ضمن لقاءات الأسبوع رقم ( 33 ) لمسابقة سوداني للدوري  الممتاز ، وسيعمل الجهاز الفني على وضع آخر اللمسات على أسلوب اللعب الذي  ينوي إتباعه في اللقاء المهم لتأمين المركز الثاني ويعمل جبرة على تجهيز  رمضان عجب وجمال سالم وحماد بكري والذين أخضعهم أمس لتمارين خاصة في بهو  فندق أمبريال حيث تقيم البعثة ويعول جبرة كثيرا على خدمات الثلاثي لتقديم  الإضافة للفريق وصناعة الفارق في مباراة الغد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
 لماذا تمنينا هبوط النسور ؟..

* كتبنا من قبل أننا نتمنى صادقين هبوط فريق النسور الذي يتبع للشرطة من الدرجة الممتازة حتى نرتاح من هذا الفريق المزعج والذي تسبب في كثير من المشاكل داخل الإستادات خلال مسيرته في الممتاز فلا تمر مباراة للفريق أمام طرفي القمة تحديداً دون إثارة بلبلة والتى قد تصل مرحلة الشغب وإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع ومعروف أن إستاداتنا تقع وسط أحياء مكتظة بالسكان وإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع يشكل خطراً كبيراً على المواطنين لأن من بينهم من يعاني من أمراض الجهاز التنفسي ومن بينهم الأطفال صغار السن وحتى الأصحاء لا يمكنهم مقاومة معاناة الغاز المسيل للدموع
* تمنينا هبوط النسور ونكرر أمنيتنا اليوم وغداً وبعد غدٍ ونقول أننا فرحنا كثيراً بخسارة الفريق أمام النيل شندي داخل إستاد الخرطوممؤخراً ونتمنى أن يخسر الفريق مبارياته المقبلة حتى نرتاح من هذا الإزعاج
* لماذا نتمنى هبوط النسور ؟ الإجابة على هذا السؤال يمكن أن يجيب عليها أصغر مشجع يتابع مسيرة الممتاز
* معروف أن فريق النسور يتبع لقوات نظامية وهي شرطة الإحتياطي المركزي التابعة لقوات الشرطة السودانية ومنسوبيه من الإداريين تابعين لقوات نظامية ويفترض فيهم أن يكونوا قدوة لغيرهم في الإنضباط وتقديم النموذج الطيب في كيفية الحفاظ على النظام داخل الملاعب السودانية التى يرتادها المشجعون بكثافة
* ولكن على النقيض تماماً فقد ظل عدد من القائمين على أمر فريق النسور يتسببون في إثارة الشغب بدلاً من مكافحته كما هو معروف في كل بقاع العالم
* بعض إداريي النسور يقدمون على تفلتات غريبة ويعتدون على منافسيهم بطريقة لا علاقة لها بالسلوك العسكري الذي يفترض فيه حفظ النظام لا زعزعته
* رئيس فريق النسور مثلاً والذي يحمل رتبة لواء وهو اللواء مكي عبد القادر ظل خلال عدد من مباريات الفريق يتصرف بطريقة غريبة لا تشبه وضعه الرسمي ولا رتبته العسكرية الكبيرة وغرابة تصرفاته على قفا من يشيل
* بالواضح كدة عدد من أفراد فريق النسور التابع للشرطة السودانية يستغلون صفاتهم الرسمية لترهيب الجمهور وخصومهم داخل أرض الملعب وعلى المدرجات ومن قبل تم الإعتداء على مدافع الهلال ديفيد سميبو كما إعتدى أحد إداريي النسور على مشجع مريخي داخل المدرجات حينما تحرك إداري النسور من مكانه صوب مشجع المريخ وسط أنصار الأحمر خلال مباراة المريخ والنسور في دوري الرديف بدار الرياضة والصورة وثقت حالة لإعتداء ذلك الفرد التابع للقوات النظامية على مشجع بسيط والشهود موجودون بالعشرات
* كتبنا كثيراً عن تفلتات عدد من إداريي النسور في مقدمتهم اللواء مكي ولكن لا حياة لم تنادي ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يتمادى اللواء مكي ورفاقه في التفلتات وإحداث الشغب والفوضى خلال مباريات الممتاز وكأن الناس داخل غابة بلا رقيب
* من العيب أن يكون حُماة النظام هم مخربوه مثلما يفعل بعض المنتسبين لفرقة النسور ولذلك نال الفريق غضب عدد كبير من جمهور الرياضة من أنصار المريخ والهلال معاً ويمكن القول أنه لأول مرة يتفق جمهور المريخ والهلال وإعلامهما على أمنية واحدة وهي هبوط النسور من الدرجة الممتازة حتى نرتاح من صداع المشاكل التى أدمنوا إرتكابها بصورة متكررة
* فريق الخرطوم الوطني يرعاه جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني السوداني ويمكن إعتبارها رعاية نموذجية بدرجة الإمتياز فلم نسمع ولو مرة واحدة بإستغلال جهاز الأمن لنفوذه الكبير بالإعتداء على الجمهور أو اللاعبين داخل أرض الملعب أو ترهيب الحكام كما فعلت إدارة النسور من قبل خلال مباراة فريقهم مع الأهلي شندي على أرض الأخير وكيف إقتادت إدارة النسور حكم المباراة لقسم الشرطة بتهمة أنه مخمور في ظاهرة خطيرة صمت عليها إتحاد الفشل الإداري فلم يحسمها في مهدها ولذلك تناسلت حالات التفلت من بعض إداريي النسور وتكاثرت وشبت حتى كبُرت
* فريق الأهلي الخرطومي هو الآخر يجد رعاية من الجيش بطريقة ممتازة ولم نسمع ولو لمرة واحدة بإستغلال الجيش لسلطاته لأجل حماية الأهلي أو الإعتداء على جمهور كرة القدم بالضرب داخل المدرجات
* الآن وخلال بطولة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدرجة الممتازة تابعنا حالات التفلت التى صاحبت مباراة الدفاع الدمازين والإتحاد مدني أمس الأول ومن قبل حدث الشغب خلال مباراة الدفاع الدمازين والنهضة ربك قبل المرحلة الأخيرة من الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدرجة الممتازة مما يفتح باب الإستغراب واسعاً أمام التصرفات الغريبة التى تصاحب مباريات الفرق التى تنتمي للقوات النظامية ومعروف أن فريق الدفاع ينتمي للقوات المسلحة بالدمازين
* ما صاحب مباراتي الدفاع الدمازين بمدينة ربك وودمدني يكشف حجم الكارثة من وراء مشاركة الفرق التى تنتمي للقوات النظامية والتى بدأت تجد النفور وعدم القبول من جمهور الرياضة ونخشى أن تشوه صورة الوسط الرياضي بصورة كاملة وتُفقده نكهته الجميلة والحلوة خاصة وأن المواطن يجد متعة وفُسحة في الترويح عن نفسه من خلال متابعته لنشاط كرة القدم ولكن أمثال أداريي النسور في طريقهم لتشويه آخر ما تبقى من مَواطن المتعة للمواطِن البسيط
* في مصر القريبة هناك عدد كبير من الفرق التى تنتمي للقوات النظامية مثل الشرطة والجيش وحرس الحديد ولكننا لم نسمع يوماً واحداً إسغلالاً للنفوذ أو تفلتاً من أحد المنسوبين لتلك الفرق وإعتدائهم على مشجعى كرة القدم في الدوري المصري
* مشاركة الفرق التى تنتمي للقوات النظامية تحتاج إلى إعادة نظر سريعة من الإخوة في الإتحاد العام ونتمنى مناقشة الجمعية اعلمومية المقبلة لمقترح عدم السماح لأي فريق تابع لقوات نظامية من المشاركة في الدوري الممتاز
* إدارة فريق النسور قدمت النموذج السيء والقبيح خلال مشاركتها في الممتاز ومطلوب وقف هذا السوء وحسمه بصورة كاملة حتى لا تتأثر بطولة الممتاز
* من الكوارث أن يستغل رجل تابع للقوات النظامية صفته الرسمية لترهيب المواطن البسيط كما فعل بعض منسوبي فريق النسور أكثر من مرة وكتبنا عن تفلتاتهم وجاهزون للذهاب للقضاء لإثبات حالات الإعتداء التى تابعها الكثيرون
* نكرر صادق أمنياتنا بهبوط النسور حتى نرتاح تماماً من هذا الكابوس الذي أرهب المشجعين البسطاء
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* يتحدث البعض عن تحسن حال التحكيم في مباريات المريخ الأخيرة ولهؤلاء نقول ما الفائدة من عدالة (متأخرة) بعد أن تيقن صلاح وحكامه من ذهاب كأس الممتاز للمدعوم
* حتى حديث البعض عن عدم صحة هدف أوكرا نقول ما الفائدة إن إحتسب حكم كوستي خالد يوسف الهدف أو لم يحتسبه بعد أن تأكد ذهاب الكأس للمدعوم
* عدالة الحكام جاءت متأخرة جداً هذا إن كانت هناك عدالة بحق وحقيقة ..
* كنا نريد عدالة المنافسة منذ بدايتها وليس في خواتيمها عزيزي صلاح
* بطولة الممتاز بطولة فاسدة وكريهة وغير جديرة بالإحترام ولا تستحق المشاركة ولكن مجلسنا يصر على اللعب في منافسة بلا شرف وبلا نزاهة وبلا إحترام
* رجل الأمن مسئوليته حماية المواطن .. وليس ترهيبه يا ناس النسور ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الأسبوع الرابع في الدوري التأهلي المؤهل للممتاز :-
 .
 يوم الجمعة 30 / 9
 .
 ¤ إتحاد مدني x حي العرب
 ¤ الشرطة القضارف x حي الوادي نيالا
 ¤ تريعة البجا جبل أوليا x الدفاع الدمازين
 .
 ¤ النهضة ربك في الراحة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميلاد جماهير جديدة في الملاعب السودانيةالسودان - بدر الدين بخيت



الهلال الأبيض
شهد  الموسم الجاري من الدوري السوداني ميلاد جماهير جديدة في المدرجات، إذ بدأ  المتابعون الانجذاب إلى مباريات غير التي يشارك بها الهلال أو المريخ،  طرفي القمة، في ظاهرة لم تكن موجودة على مدار أكثر من عقدين.

فالأمر  الطبيعي حين يلعب الهلال والمريخ بملعبيهما أو خارجهما أن يحظيا بمتابعة  جماهيرية كبيرة تتراوح ما بين 10-15 ألف في المباريات المتوسطة والكبيرة،  لكن حدث هذا الموسم تحول أدى للفت الأنظار وهو ميلاد جمهور انتبه إلى فرق  أخرى يرى أنها تستحق المتابعة، كجماهير العاصمة الخرطوم.

ذلك بالضبط  ما حدث في المباراة التي جمعت بين الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض قبل نحو  أسبوعين بالأسبوع 31 من بطولة الدوري، التي دخلها جمهور تجاوز بضعة آلاف،  ما أثار دهشة المتابعين في ملعب حليم شداد بالعاصمة، فقد بلغ دخل تلك  المباراة 27 مليون جنيه، ولم يكن المبلغ هو ما أسعد مراقبي المباراة بقدر  الحضور الجماهيري غير المعتاد لمباراة ليس لطرفي القمة السودانية وجود  فيها.

ولكن واحدة من أسباب ذلك الحضور الجماهيري هو المستوى الفني  الذي بدأ يظهر عليه الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي في آخر ثلاث مواسم، إلى  جانب الفوزين التاريخيين اللذين حققهما الهلال الأبيض على كل من الهلال  والمريخ بملعبيهما وبنتائج كبيرة وغير مألوفة في تاريخ الناديين الكبيرين  4-2 و5-1 على التوالي، ورغم ذلك فإن الهلال الأبيض مازال بحاجة لموسمين  قادمين على الأقل ليثبت أن الفوزين على طرفي القمة لم يكونا صدفة، بعدما  فاز الأهلي شندي والخرطوم على فريقي القمة مرارا وتكرارا من قبل.

وعلق  أشهر محلل رياضي لكرة القدم السودانية ورئيس القسم الرياضي بالإذاعة  السودانية "راديو أم درمان"، عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول، في تصريح ل  على بداية عودة الجماهير للملاعب، بقوله "هذا يدل على أن المستوى الفني  للبطولة بدأ يقنع الجمهور، خصوصا أن مستوى فريقين كالخرطوم الوطني والهلال  الأبيض هذا الموسم كان جيدا، لاسيما في الدور الثاني من الموسم فهما  الأبطال الحقيقيين في رأيي".

وأضاف عبدالرسول "الفريقان يلعبان كرة  قدم جميلة وحديثة ولديهما توظيف عال جدا لقدرات اللاعبين، أرجو أن ينتبه  لها المراقبون، كما متابعة الجمهور لمبارياتهما يعكس الذوق الرفيع للجماهير  التي لا تجذبها إلا كرة القدم الجميلة".

وبعيدا عن الدوري الممتاز،  فإن ظاهرة تدافع الجماهير لمباريات دوري الدرجة الثانية بالعاصمة الخرطوم  وخصوصا بملعبي حليم شداد ودار الرياضة "الملعب القديم" بمدينة أم درمان  لفتت الأنظار، فجمهور لفريقين مثل توتي والامتداد يحضر بالمئات، ويتشكل في  مجموعات أولتراس لتشجيع اللاعبين في مباريات الفريقين.

ويتطور  الحضور الجماهيري الكثيف لمباريات الدرجة الثانية في دوري العاصمة الخرطوم  بدخول مرحلة الدوري الذهبي، الذي تتنافس فيه الفرق لأجل الصعود إلى الدرجة  الأولى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
أحمد محمد الحاج
بيع على عينك يا تاجر

â–،  قبل شهر أو شهرين تقريباً تسرّبت أنباء عن وجود حالات من التلاعب بنتائج  مباريات دوري الدرجة الأولى السعودي وما أن لبثت تلك التسريبات والتلميحات  أن وصلت لمسامع قادة الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم حتى شرعت لجنة الإنضباط  بالتحقيق الفوري فيما تم تداوله خلال عدد من المواقع ووسائل الإعلام  الرياضية المحلية.

â–، لم يتم التستّر على المذنبين ولا الإلتفاف حول  القوانين واللوائح المنظّمة بل تم اتّخاذ قرارات صارمة جداً قادت لإعادة  هبوط أحد الأندية الصاعدة لدوري الدرجة الأولى من جديد إضافة لعدد من  العقوبات التي طالت بعض الإداريين والمدربين المشتركين في الواقعة وصلت لحد  الإيقاف النهائي من ممارسة أي نشاط متعلّق بكرة القدم وفرض غرامات تراوحت  ما بين ال (300 ألف ريال) إلى (500 ألف).

â–، الأميز من ذلك عدم  ممارسة نهج التستّر وإخفاء أسماء المذنبين بل تم توزيع القرار القوي على  وسائل الإعلام متضمناً جميع الأسماء (دون استثناء).

â–، قبل أيام  تطرّق الزميل الأستاذ (مزمل أبو القاسم) لقضية مهمة وحديث ورد بإحدى أعمدة  صحيفة (الأسياد) عن وجود (محاولة) تواطؤ لاهداء نقاط مباراة مريخ الفاشر  للهلال والتي خسرها بهدف نظيف.

â–، النقطة الأساسية في تلك الجزئية هو  غياب (رد الفعل) من قبل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حيال الأمر المذكور  وصمته الغريب تجاه ماورد بزاوية (الشريان) التي أشارت (صراحة) و (بالإسم)  عن محاولة (بيع).

â–، المشكلة أن عدد من إداريي الأندية باتوا يلمحون  لوجود تلاعب بنتائج المباريات خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة خصوصاً للفرق التي  باتت تسعى لنيل بطاقة المشاركة الافريقية وتلك التي تنافس من أجل تفادي  الهبوط.

â–، ما يعنينا في الأمر هو (دور الإتحاد) الذي نتساءل عن  فعاليته الغائبه وعدم اكتراثه لما يحدث في ساحة الممتاز و(الدوري العام)  وصمته صمت القبور من جميع تلك الأنباء المتداولة.

â–، التجاهل المذكور  سيكرّس للمزيد من (الفوضى) وسيؤسس لمبدأ (التلاعب) على عينك يا تاجر وهو  ما ستفصح عنه الأسابيع القادمة على غرار ما حدث خلال النسخ الماضية من  الممتاز وخصوصاً في فواصل مباريات الهبوط في اللفة الأخيرة.

â–، لماذا  تبكّم الإتحاد عن تلك الأنباء؟ ولماذا لم يبدأ على الفور بالتحقيق في تلك  الوقائع وأشهرها ما أشار إليه الرشيد على عمر في زاويته قبل أيام؟

â–،  ماذا ينتظر الدكتور معتصم جعفر لتفعيل دور إتحاده؟ أم هناك رهبة وخوف من  أندية بعينها وبالتالي سيتم (طناش) ما تم ذكره حتى تقع الفأس في الرأس.

â–،  هذا الدور السلبي يؤكّد مدى هشاشة وضعف القائمين على أمر كرة القدم  بالبلاد فقبل ذلك حذّر إعلام المريخ من وجود مخطط لتدمير طابق شاخور من قبل  جماهير الهلال قبل لقاء القمة في موسم (2012).

â–، طنّش الإتحاد العام ولم يكترث ولم يعزز من النواحي الأمنية وحدث ما حدث وخسر المريخ ولم ينل تعويضه حتى يومنا هذا.

â–،  الآن تلوح في الأفق واحدة من أخطر القضايا المهددة لنزاهة الدوري الممتاز  ومع ذلك يمارس قادة الإتحاد الصمت المريب كما وصفهم الأستاذ مزمل بالأمس.

â–،  إذا كان الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يتخوّف من معاقبة الأندية المخالفة  أو ايقاف أنشطة الإداريين فعليه أن يعود لما حدث لنادي جماهيري كيوفنتوس  الإيطالي في (2006) عندما تم إنزاله للدرجة الأولى بعد كشف فضيحة التلاعب  بنتائج المباريات رغم أنف شعبيته الجارفة وتأثيره الطاغي على حقوق البث  والتسويق.

â–، حتى مارسيليا الفرنسي أحد أشهر أندية القارة الأوروبية  والمتوج بلقب دوري الأبطال عام (1993) تمت دحرجته للدرجة الأولى في نفس  العام عقب ثبوت تلاعبه في احدى مباريات الدوري ضد فريق فالنسيان.

â–،  قبل يومين (أقال) الإتحاد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم المدرّب سام الاردايس من  قيادة منتخب الأسود الثلاثة بعد إثبات تهمة (الرشوة) عليه عن طريقة صحيفة  (دايلي تلغراف) رغم أنه لم يمض على تعيينه أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر.

â–، تحقيقات صحيفة قادت لكشف الحقيقة وهنا لا مجيب !!

â–، تلك هى الإتحادات التي تفرض هيبتها وتحمي منافساتها ولا تقتلها بالصمت والهوان أما هنا فالقادم أسوأ بكثير.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: دوري بلا قيود !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتوني هاي يغادر لالمانيا بعد نهاية الممتاز

اكد  الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى الامين العام للمريخ ان الالماني انتوني هاي  سيغادر الى بلاده بعد نهاية الدوري الممتاز(صفحة نادي المريخ  السوداني1)وسيمضي ثلاثة ايام في المانيا يعود بعدها للخرطوم حتى يتابع  مباراة الفريق في نصف نهائي كاس السودان وفي حال تاهله سيتابع مباراته في  النهائي
وبعد ذلك سيسلم المجلس تقريرا متكاملا بخصوص فريق الكرة حتى يشرف بنفسه على عمليتي الاحلال والابدال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يقاضي الاسياد ويستجوب حجازي

 كلف مجلس ادارة  مريخ الفاشر المستشار القانوني للنادي بتحريك بلاغات ضد صحيفة الاسياد  بسبب الاساءات التي وجهتها لكيان مريخ الفاشر ولمدرب الفريق محمد الفاتح  حجازي(خاص صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني1)وينتظر مجلس مريخ الفاشر عودة مدربه  حجازي من كوستي من اجل استجوابه والتوصل الى رد قوي على الاتهامات التي  وجهتها له صحيفة الاسياد
 واكد مجلس مريخ الفاشر قدرته على متابعة البلاغ حتى ينتهي بالذين لوثوا سمعة الشرفاء لاخذ العقوبة

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور جدا يازعيم
                        	*

----------

